# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Ψυχολόγος ή Ψυχίατρος; Από που ξεκινάμε;

## whoami

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
αν πιστεύεις ότι έχεις κατάθλιψη και ήρθε η στιγμή να το αντιμετωπίσεις(μετά από πολλά χρόνια...), από που είναι καλύτερο να ξεκινήσεις; Από ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο; 
Έχετε κάποια καλή πρόταση για Αθήνα(αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε και τον λόγο που συστήνετε κάποιον θα μου ήταν χρήσιμο για να μπορέσω να αποφασίσω). Αν δεν θέλετε να πείτε κάποιο όνομα δημόσια στείλτε μου ένα μήνυμα.

Και το 2ο ερώτημα είναι, τι γίνεται με το κόστος της θεραπείας και το ΙΚΑ; Μπορείς να πάρεις τίποτα πίσω(από επισκέψεις ή από τα φάρμακα,αν χρειαστούν); Μπορείτε να μου πείτε ενδεικτικά κόστη και για τα 2 (αμοιβή γιατρού, φάρμακα).

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, in advance, που λένε και στο χωριό μου!  :Smile:

----------


## marian_m

Εγώ θα πρότεινα ψυχίατρο που κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία. Δύο σε ένα.

----------


## whoami

> Εγώ θα πρότεινα ψυχίατρο που κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία. Δύο σε ένα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος αξιόλογος για να μην χάνει κανείς τον χρόνο του, τα χρήματά του και ίσως το κυριότερο να μην χάσεις το κουράγιο σου και τα παρατήσεις μέχρι να βρεις την υγειά σου.

----------


## Sofia

Εγω θα σου προτεινα να δεις εναν ψυχολογο σε πρωτη φαση. Σε περιπτωση που χρειαζεσαι φαρμακα θα σε παραπεμψει κ σε ψυχιατρο. Μην προτρεχεις, προκαταβαλλοντας οτι θα χρειαστεις κ φαρμακα...Καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα ποσο χαλια μπορει να νιωθεις...θυμαμαι κι εγω την πρωτη φορα που πατησα το ποδι μου στο γραφειο της ψυχοθεραπευτριας μου, της ειπα: "αν χρειαστω φαρμακα, δως μου οτι να ναι, αρκει να το ξεπερασω ολο αυτο...". 

Σε οτι αφορα το χασιμο χρονου κ χρηματων οπως λες, ναι ειναι το ιδανικο να βρεις εναν καλο ειδικο με τη μια, αλλα θα σου ελεγα οτι αν σου προτεινει καποιο μελος καποιον που πραγματικα εκτιμα, εσενα πολυ απλα μπορει να μην σου κανει. Να μην "κολλας" μαζι του, για καποιο λογο. Θελει δλδ να δοκιμασεις την ολη διαδικασια μεσα απο τον συγκεκριμενο ειδικο,ετσι κ αλλιως, για να δεις αν σου ταιριαζει.

Ισως σου στειλω ενα π.μ με καποιον ειδικο που για μενα ειναι καλος.

Καλη αρχη παντως σου ευχομαι. Αξιζει η προσπαθεια whoami :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Αναλογως ποσο ασχημα εισαι...εαν αισθανεσαι πραγματι πολυ χαλια σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος ισως να σε συνταγογραφησει για αρχη και κατοπιν δουλεμα με ψυχολογο για να μην χρειαζεσαι φαρμακα , χμμ δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει γενικος κανονας.

Αρκει να πεσεις σε σωστο-ους επαγγελματια-ες.

----------


## whoami

> Σε οτι αφορα το χασιμο χρονου κ χρηματων οπως λες, ναι ειναι το ιδανικο να βρεις εναν καλο ειδικο με τη μια, αλλα θα σου ελεγα οτι αν σου προτεινει καποιο μελος καποιον που πραγματικα εκτιμα, εσενα πολυ απλα μπορει να μην σου κανει. Να μην "κολλας" μαζι του, για καποιο λογο. Θελει δλδ να δοκιμασεις την ολη διαδικασια μεσα απο τον συγκεκριμενο ειδικο,ετσι κ αλλιως, για να δεις αν σου ταιριαζει.
> 
> Ισως σου στειλω ενα π.μ με καποιον ειδικο που για μενα ειναι καλος.
> 
> Καλη αρχη παντως σου ευχομαι. Αξιζει η προσπαθεια whoami


Σωστό αυτό που λες, αυτός που για τον ένα είναι καλό για τον άλλο μπορεί να μην κάνει, γι'αυτό είχα γράψει ότι όποιος θέλει να μου πει και γιατί τον θεωρεί καλό ώστε να βγάλω ένα πρώτο συμπέρασμα. Αυτό που φοβάμαι πιο πολύ είναι ότι αν με 'απογοητεύσουν' κάποιοι γιατροί ή ψυχολόγοι, το πιο πιθανό θα είναι να τα παρατήσω, έκανα αρκετά χρόνια μέχρι να φτάσω σ'αυτό το σημείο να ξεκινήσω να ζητήσω βοήθεια και καταλαβαίνεις ότι στο στάδιο αυτό είναι πιο πιθανό να κάνω το βήμα πίσω παρά το βήμα μπροστά.

Περιμένω το π.μ. σου όπως και των άλλων μελών.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## whoami

> Αναλογως ποσο ασχημα εισαι...εαν αισθανεσαι πραγματι πολυ χαλια σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος ισως να σε συνταγογραφησει για αρχη και κατοπιν δουλεμα με ψυχολογο για να μην χρειαζεσαι φαρμακα , χμμ δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει γενικος κανονας.
> 
> Αρκει να πεσεις σε σωστο-ους επαγγελματια-ες.


Είναι δύσκολο να πω αν αισθάνομαι πολύ χάλια ή όχι, είναι κάτι που κρατάει χρόνια οπότε το μέτρο σύγκρισης ίσως να έχει χαθεί.Όλα είναι flat, θετικά και αρνητικά, οπότε τι είναι το χάλια και τι το καλά...
Δυστυχώς (ή ίσως ευτυχώς, θα δείξει...) είμαι σε μια καμπή της ζωής μου που μαζεύτηκαν πολλά πράγματα που πάντα ανέβαλλα να αντιμετωπίσω, αλλά τώρα πια δεν μπορώ να τα αγνοώ και πρέπει να τα αντιμετωπίσω και να πάρω αποφάσεις. Και αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι αν δεν λύσω αυτό το πρόβλημα πρώτα, δεν μπορώ να αντέξω το βάρος τέτοιων σημαντικών αποφάσεων. Κι αν τις πάρω πιθανότατα θα κάνω λάθος. Ελπίζω ότι ,εάν, αυτό είναι που με κρατάει πίσω σε πολλά θέματα της ζωής μου,λύνοντας το, ίσως λυθούν 'αυτομάτως' και κάποια από τα άλλα.

----------


## rock

Θα συμφωνησω με τη marian.

Δε σημαινει οτι αν ο ψυχιατρος κανει και ψυχοθεραπεια θα πρεπει να συνεχισεις σ'αυτον, μπορεις να πας και αλλου αν δε σ'αρεσει. Αλλα ενας ψυχιατρος που κανει και ψυχοθεραπεια ισως ειναι και πιο θετικος προς αυτη την κατευθυνση αντι να σου δωσει με τη μια χαπια που μπορει και να μην χρειαζεσαι. Γνωμη μου ειναι να πας πρωτα σε εναν ψυχιατρο, να σου πει μερικα πραγματα και απο ιατρικης αποψης (χαπια κτλ) που θελεις να μαθεις πιθανοτατα αφου αναφερεις και τα χαπια στο ποστ σου και μετα να δοκιμασεις οτιδηποτε αλλο. Δεν ξερουμε αλλα στοιχεια για σενα, απλα αυτο το χρονιο και αοριστο που περιγραφεις αρκει για να σου προτεινω αυτα. Καλη τυχη και εμπιστευσου και τον εαυτο σου, αν δεις οτι σου ακουγονται υπερβολικα καποια πραγματα που θα σου πει ενας ειδικος ή νιωθεις οτι κατι δεν ειναι και τοσο σωστο για σενα, δοκιμασε και αλλου και μην απογοητευτεις. Ισως ειναι και πιο αποτελεσματικο να παιρνεις 2-3 γνωμες παραπανω, κατευθυνεσαι καλυτερα.

----------


## whoami

Καμμία πρόταση δεν υπάρχει παίδες για κάποιον ειδικό που να τον θεωρείτε καλό? Καμμία??? 
 :Frown:

----------


## researcher

whoamI??? ... o samgia12 ..... το βρηκα??? 12 points!

----------


## deleted-member141015

Βλέπω μιλάς για 'σημαντικές αποφάσεις' & για 'θέματα ζωής' κι απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω ελπίζεις πως αν οφείλονται σε κάποια κατάθλιψη, θεραπεύοντάς την, αυτομάτως θα λυθούν και κάποιες άλλες δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζεις. Από τον τρόπο λοιπόν που εκφράζεις την αγωνία σου για 'θεραπεία' (αφού είσαι σε μια φάση ζωής όπου μαζεύτηκαν πολλά), θα πρότεινα να αποφύγεις (σε πρώτη φάση) την εύκολη πρόσβαση στη φαρμακευτική αγωγή  :Smile:  Όπως σωστά ανέφερε η Σοφία, αν πράγματι την έχεις ανάγκη, και ο ψυχολόγος θα σε παραπέμψει. Είναι σημαντικό η επιλογή της θεραπευτικής διαδικασίας να μη γίνεται μόνο με βάση την πιεστική ανάγκη για αλλαγές στη ζωή. Αλλά να είναι ένας συνδυασμός της εμπιστοσύνης σε αυτό που νιώθουμε και θέλουμε, και της εμπιστοσύνης στο πρόσωπο ενός ειδικού.

Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις ζητήσει ποτέ επαγγελματική βοήθεια και δεν υπάρχει κάποια προηγούμενη επίσημη 'διάγνωση', ούτε έχεις κάνει ποτέ θεραπεία (φαρμακευτική ή μη), το σημαντικό είναι να γίνει μια διεξοδική συζήτηση και σωστή αξιολόγηση από τον οποιονδήποτε ειδικό. Σε πρώτη φάση λοιπόν θα ήταν καλό, εκτός από ονόματα, να ψάξεις και να ενημερωθείς για τη διαδικασία μιας ψυχοθεραπείας και να ξέρεις τι να περιμένεις από τις συνεδρίες. Αυτό θα σε διευκολύνει να επιλέξεις και τον κατάλληλο για εσένα.

----------


## Sofia

> .............να σου πει μερικα πραγματα και απο ιατρικης αποψης (χαπια κτλ) που θελεις να μαθεις πιθανοτατα αφου αναφερεις και τα χαπια στο ποστ σου και μετα να δοκιμασεις οτιδηποτε αλλο. .


Εχοντας περασει μεσα απο καταθλιψη κ εχοντας νιωσει την ανασα της να επιστρεφει καποιες φορες, εχω να πω κατι για την δικη μου εμπειρια. Δεν νομιζω οτι μαθαινοντας γι αυτην ιατρικα με πηγε ή με βοηθησε καπως. Κ διαβαζοντας γι αυτην, κ 300 βιβλια γυρω απο αυτην παλι στο πουθενα με πηγε. Μπορω να πω οτι καποτε με μπερδευε με πληροφοριες που δεν με αφορουσαν. Ουτε γιατρος, ουτε ψυχολογος ειμαι.Το δυσκολο δεν ηταν για μενα να μαθω γι αυτην. Για την παθηση. Το δυσκολο κ το πιο οδυνηρο ηταν κ ειναι να μαθω για μενα. Η καταθλιψη ειναι απλα το αποτελεσμα των προβληματων μου. Δεν ειναι το προβλημα τελικα αυτη.

Θα πω και κατι ακομα, για την εμπειρια που αποκομισα ως κορη της καταθλιπτικης μητερας μου. Η ιδια βιωσε την καταθλιψη σε μια εποχη που η καταθλιψη αντιμετωπιζονταν μονο μεσω ιατρικης παρακολουθησης. Μονο μεσω δλδ συνταγογραφησης. Η καταθλιψη ερχονταν κ εφευγε. Γιατι δεν αντιμετωπιζονταν ολιστικα, σε σχεση με τον ανθρωπο, αλλα σαν συμπτωμα. Παρε το χαπι σου κ φυγε. Σχεδον παντα αυτο δεν αρκει κ δεν βοηθα για πιο μονιμα αποτελεσματα. Γιατι οι δυσκολιες στη ζωη μας, αλλα κ οι δυσκολιες στη συμπεριφορα μας ειναι ακομα εκει, αδουλευτες.Αν δεν δουλευτουν και αυτα μας τα στοιχεια, τα χαπια δεν θα ναι ποτε αρκετα.

----------


## whoami

> whoamI??? ... o samgia12 ..... το βρηκα??? 12 points!


what is samgia12??? :O

----------


## whoami

> ...Σε πρώτη φάση λοιπόν θα ήταν καλό, εκτός από ονόματα, να ψάξεις και να ενημερωθείς για τη διαδικασία μιας ψυχοθεραπείας και να ξέρεις τι να περιμένεις από τις συνεδρίες. Αυτό θα σε διευκολύνει να επιλέξεις και τον κατάλληλο για εσένα.


Κατανοητό αυτό που λες marina, ελπίζω να μην έγινα πολύ φορτικός στο 'πείτε μου ονόματα' και από αυτά που ανέφερα να καταλάβατε τον λόγο που τα ζητούσα.
Eυχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## ανεμος

Κατα αρχη να συμφωνησω με Σοφια και Μαρινα.Δεν μπορω να πια την τρελη επιθυμια για φαρμακοληψια.Ευτυχως η δυστυχως η καρδια δεν παθαινει γριπη η ιλαρα οποτε με χαπια δεν γιατρευεται τωρα οποιος επιθυμει να κανει το μυαλο του να παψει να λειτουργει υπάρχει και η λοβοτομη,δεν ξερω εαν εφαρμοζεται παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι στο παρελθον εφερνε αποτελεσματα(αποβλακωση).Σ γουρα σε πολυ σοβαρες περιπτωσεις η φαρμακοληψια βοηθαει αλλα παρατηρω οτι οι περοσσοτεροι με λιγοτερο σοβαρες διαταραχες αναζητουν την ευκολη λυση, να παρω χαπια να γινω καλα,ενω το προβλημα ειναι αλλου τελικα......Εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα αρκετες περιπτωσεις πχ με καταθλιψη που πηραν χαπια <<τους περασε>> και μετα απο λιγο τους ξαναρθε και αντε παλι απο την αρχη.Ναι ειναι ο ********ς τροπος σκεψης εκει οτι πιο ανωδυνο και πιο ευκολο ειναι και το καλυτερο,ειναι τελικα?........

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω παλι δεν συμφωνω...για ποια αποβλακωση μιλαμε?
Μηπως εχοντας μια σοβαρη ασθενεια και παιρνοντας major χαπι...ειμαι αποβλακωμενος? Δεν θα το ελεγα.

Απο την αλλη εαν θες να μπεις στην διαδικασια της ψυχοθεραπειας...δεν ειναι σαν την τηλεοραση που λυνονται ολα ευκολα...αντε να εχει ενα 50% επιτυχια ισως και ενα 50% major αποτυχια καπου διαβαζα + χρονοβορο + δαπανηρο κλπ. κλπ.

Με λιγα λογια ειναι υπερεκτιμημενη.

Τα φαρμακα απο την αλλη εχουν τα κατα τους και αυτα , αλλα γιατι οχι συνδυασμος των δυο κοσμων και οχι συγκρουση αυτων?

----------


## ανεμος

δεν ξερω αν διαβασες προσεκτικα τι εγραψα, εγω δεν μιλησα για ανθρωπους ουτε με ψυχωση,ουτε με διπολικη ουτε κατι αλλο αντστοιχο παντως...εδωσα εμφαση στο παραδειγμα με την καταθλιψη και φυσικα δεν ανφερομαι στην κλινικη.....επισης θα ηθελα να συπληρωσω εδω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν τα λυνει ολα ευκολα αντιθετα αυτο ηθελα να τονισω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολη αλλα εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι λυνει θεματα οχι ολα αλλα παντως αρκετα τουλαχιστον ομως γνωριζουμε ποιοι ειμαστε και τι κανουμε καθε φορα στην ζωη μας.......
Α για την λοβοτομη εγραψα σχετικα με την αποβλακωση δεν εγραψα για τα χαπια.........

----------


## ανεμος

Κατα αρχη να συμφωνησω με Σοφια και Μαρινα.Δεν μπορω να πια την τρελη επιθυμια για φαρμακοληψια.Ευτυχως η δυστυχως η καρδια δεν παθαινει γριπη η ιλαρα οποτε με χαπια δεν γιατρευεται τωρα οποιος επιθυμει να κανει το μυαλο του να παψει να λειτουργει υπάρχει και η λοβοτομη,δεν ξερω εαν εφαρμοζεται παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι στο παρελθον εφερνε αποτελεσματα(αποβλακωση) σε πολυ σοβαρες περιπτωσεις η φαρμακοληψια βοηθαει αλλα παρατηρω οτι οι περοσσοτεροι με λιγοτερο σοβαρες διαταραχες αναζητουν την ευκολη λυση, να παρω χαπια να γινω καλα,ενω το προβλημα ειναι αλλου τελικα......Εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα αρκετες περιπτωσεις πχ με καταθλιψη που πηραν χαπια <<τους περασε>> και μετα απο λιγο τους ξαναρθε και αντε παλι απο την αρχη.Ναι ειναι ο ********ς τροπος σκεψης εκει οτι πιο ανωδυνο και πιο ευκολο ειναι και το καλυτερο,ειναι τελικα?........

Αυτο ειναι το ποστ ολοκληρο,τωρα καταλαβα.......

----------


## keep_walking

Για την καταθλιψη εβγαλαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα , μπορει η ψυχωση να ακουγεται "σοβαρη" και "εξωτικη" και ειναι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις αλλα και η καταθλιψη πολλες φορες δεν ειναι "συζηταω με τον αλλον και λυνω τα προβληματα μου" και μπορει καλλιστα να οφειλεται και σε οργανικα προβληματα.

Ακομα και μια αγοραφοβια μπορει να ειναι πιο σοβαρη απο την ψυχωση εαν η κλιμακα ειναι υπερβολικη.

Η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι υπερεκτιμημενη , αλλα και τα φαρμακα δεν πρεπει να τα θεωρουμε φαστ φουντ δηλαδη την ευκολη λυση αρπα κολλα που δεν αξιζει καν να την κοιταξεις.

Φυσικα δεν ειμαστε ειδικοι , αλλα και να ειμασταν δεν ξερουμε τον θεματοθετη λολ , αυτο που λεω εγω ειναι μην αποριπτεις τιποτα.

----------


## ανεμος

Δεν αποριπτω τιποτε μιλαω καθαρα για την αρνηση να δουμε μεσα μας και τιποτε περισσοτερο,η καταθλιψη οταν δεν ειναι κλινικη ειμαι μερος της διαδικασιας ωριμανσης κατα κυριο λογο και οταν μας κτυπαει την πορτα εμεις δεν την καρφωνουμε με ξυλα για να μην μπει απλα ανοιγουμε την πορτα να μπει.............

----------


## Arsi

> Η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι υπερεκτιμημενη , αλλα και τα φαρμακα δεν πρεπει να τα θεωρουμε φαστ φουντ δηλαδη την ευκολη λυση αρπα κολλα που δεν αξιζει καν να την κοιταξεις.


Πιστεύω κι εγώ πως η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι υπερεκτιμημένη παρόλο που την υπερασπίζομαι αρκετά.
Πάνω απ'όλα νομίζω πως ρόλο παίζει η θέληση του ατόμου να θεραπευτεί. 
Μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει μια εσωτερική απόφαση και να αλλάξει ακόμα και τον τρόπο σκέψης του χωρίς καν ψυχοθεραπεία και μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να κάνει 10 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας και να είναι στην ουσία στάσιμος.
Και με τα φάρμακα .. ανάλογα (ειδικά με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά) 
Αυτό φυσικά δε σημαίνει πως κάποιος με ένα πρόβλημα θα ποντάρει στις δικές του δυνάμεις και δε θα απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό αλλά θεωρώ ότι ούτε τα φάρμακα ούτε η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν βοηθάνε ουσιαστικά αν καταρχήν δεν υπάρχει πραγματικά θέληση.
Ε ναι τελευταία ακούω γενικώς μια τάση για ψυχοθεραπεία του στυλ όμως, πως θα πάει κάποιος κ είναι ντεφάκτο πως θα λυθούν τα προβλήματά του ή σίγουρα θα βοηθηθεί, κάτι σαν θαύμα και επιτυχημένη επιλογή 100% (κ δε μιλάω μόνο για το φόρουμ, κυρίως εκτός)

Και κάτι άλλο. Πριν πάω πρώτη φορά σε νευρολόγο (λόγω πόνων που είχα) κανείς ψυχολόγος (παρόλο που είχα επισκεφτεί 3-4 για κάποιες συνεδρίες κ έναν για κανένα 6μηνο) δε με παρέπεμψε στα φάρμακα (το αντίθετο θα έλεγα) κι όμως εκείνο το διάστημα για μένα ήταν ανακουφιστικά και στην ουσία μετά τα φάρμακα μπόρεσα να κάνω ουσιαστικά βήματα έστω κι αν το όφελος θεωρώ ότι το είδα απ'την ψυχοθεραπεία. Ανέβασαν τη διάθεσή μου ώστε να είμαι πιο δεκτική σε κάτι τέτοιο.

Κατά πόσο ένας ψυχολόγος λοιπόν παραπέμπει σε φάρμακα κ κατά πόσο ένας ψυχίατρος που δεν κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία σε αυτήν?

Δεν ξέρω είναι και στην κρίση του καθενός.. Πως νιώθει, πως θέλει να το αντιμετωπίσει.. πχ εγώ πριν κάποιους μήνες που σκέφτηκα για αντικαταθλιπτικά και ρώτησα την ψυχολόγο μου, μου είπε 'αν νομίζεις ότι τα έχεις ανάγκη..' ε είπα να το προσπαθήσω λίγο ακόμα και οκ μια κρίση ήταν που πέρασε ευτυχώς. Και γενικά για το αν χρειαστώ στο μέλλον είμαι σίγουρη πως μόνη μου θα το αποφασίσω.
Αλλά πλέον έχω και μια α εμπειρία στο θέμα. Τώρα για κάποιον που ξεκινάει 1η φορά και είναι ανοιχτός και στη φαρμακοθεραπεία (δυστυχώς θέμα ταμπού ακόμα) θα πρότεινα έναν ψυχίατρο - ψυχοθεραπευτή.

----------


## Arsi

> Δεν αποριπτω τιποτε μιλαω καθαρα για την αρνηση να δουμε μεσα μας και τιποτε περισσοτερο,η καταθλιψη οταν δεν ειναι κλινικη ειμαι μερος της διαδικασιας ωριμανσης κατα κυριο λογο και οταν μας κτυπαει την πορτα εμεις δεν την καρφωνουμε με ξυλα για να μην μπει απλα ανοιγουμε την πορτα να μπει.............


Συμφωνώ πως πολλές φορές είναι μέρος της διαδικασίας ωρίμανσης αλλά ρε παιδιά εσείς πως την περάσατε?? Εγώ όταν ήμουν μέσα στην κατάθλιψη ανάθεμα κι αν είχα μια καθαρή σκέψη, σχεδόν τα πάντα τα έβλεπα διαστρεβλωμένα. Δεν πρέπει κάπως να προστατευόμαστε απ'αυτό το μαγικό φίλτρο που θολώνει την εικόνα?
Με τόσο αρνητισμό και ψεύτικη οπτική πως θα μπορούσα ποτέ να βρω τον εαυτό μου? Ναι, γιατί όχι να μην την παλέψουμε την κατάθλιψη?
Άλλο να την αποδεχτούμε κι άλλο να την αγκαλιάσουμε διάπλατα και να την σπρώξουμε να υπάρχει απεριόριστα στη ζωή μας.

Κ όταν μας χτυπάει την πόρτα ας προσέξουμε μην μπει ... κ να κάνει μεταβολή να φύγει.

----------


## Sofia

> Μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει μια εσωτερική απόφαση και να αλλάξει ακόμα και τον τρόπο σκέψης του χωρίς καν ψυχοθεραπεία και μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να κάνει 10 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας και να είναι στην ουσία στάσιμος..


Συμφωνω κ επαυξανω: και 100 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια να κανει κανεις, αν δεν θελει να δει τα θεματα του, φυσικα δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να τα δει με τον καλυτερο ειδικο απεναντι του.... Αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι φταιει η ψυχοθεραπεια γι αυτο. Ουτε νομιζω καποιος μεσος ειδικος ή ενας θεραπευομενος μεσος, θα ισχυριστει οτι μπαινεις σε ψυχοθεραπεια κ τα προβληματα σου κ ολα θα λυθουν ως δια μαγειας ευκολα, γρηγορα κ δια παντως. Επισης αναρωτιεμαι με την ευκαιρια τι προσδοκιες εχει καποιος απο την θεραπεια του....Τι εννοει καποιος λεγοντας "θεραπευτηκα". Κ φυσικα υπάρχουν κ παθησεις που δεν υπάρχει απολυτη αποθεραπεια.

Κ κατι ακομα: η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι ενα εργαλειο. Δεν κανει τα παντα κ δεν συμφερει παντα. Ειναι ομως μια πολυ καλη επενδυση πανω μας κ για παντα...αν το θελουμε να το δουμε κ το αντεξουμε. Γιατι οι αντιστασεις μεσα μας, ετσι κ αλλιως ειναι ενα σωρο...




> Κατά πόσο ένας ψυχολόγος λοιπόν παραπέμπει σε φάρμακα κ κατά πόσο ένας ψυχίατρος που δεν κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία σε αυτήν?


Αν ειναι ακομπλεξαριστος κ υπευθυνος μια χαρα το κανουν κ οι 2 ειδικοτητες. Προσωπικα η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου, θυμαμαι μου χε πει, πως ακομα κ 1% να υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να τα χρειαστω τα φαρμακα θα με στειλει στον ψυχιατρο γιατι ειναι υπευθυνη για την περιπτωση μου. Κ αισθανθηκα πιο ασφαλης. Ξερω οτι εχει παραπεμψει σε ψυχιατρο αρκετους θεραπευομενους κ ξερω κ αλλους ψυχολογους που εχουν κανει το ιδιο. Αντιστοιχα, γνωριζω κ αρκετους παθολογους που εχουν συστησει σε ανθρωπους με αυτοανοσα νοσηματα ψυχοθεραπεια. 

Βρισκω σε καθε περιπτωση λαθος να ξεκινησει καποιος θεραπευομενος με πλανο στο μυαλο του. Οτι θα παρει χαπια για να ναι σιγουρος ας πουμε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα...γιατι παιζει κ αυτο. Ή οτι αποκλειεται να παρει χαπια, γιατι κι αυτο δεν μπορει να το ξερει εκ των προτερων. Ας εμπιστευτει τον εαυτο του κ παρεα μ αυτον εναν ειδικο κ βλεποντας πανω του τα αποτελεσματα κ μεσα του, μπορει να χαραξει την πορεια του.

----------


## alexandros3

Νομίζω μια καλή λύση είναι να βρεις κάποιον που είναι αναγνωρισμένα καλός (στη δουλειά του) είναι και άνθρωπος! (σπανίζει η ανθρωπότις (σίγουρα θα είχε πει και κάποιος λαϊκός αιδός).

Και εμπιστεύεσαι και το ένστικτο σου. 
Και βέβαια τη δουλειά θα την κάνετε παρέα. Τίποτα δεν είναι πανάκεια. 
Αυτά από τη δική μου εμπειρία.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Για την καταθλιψη εβγαλαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα , μπορει η ψυχωση να ακουγεται "σοβαρη" και "εξωτικη" και ειναι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις αλλα και η καταθλιψη πολλες φορες δεν ειναι "συζηταω με τον αλλον και λυνω τα προβληματα μου" και μπορει καλλιστα να οφειλεται και σε οργανικα προβληματα.
> 
> Ακομα και μια αγοραφοβια μπορει να ειναι πιο σοβαρη απο την ψυχωση εαν η κλιμακα ειναι υπερβολικη.
> 
> Η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι υπερεκτιμημενη , αλλα και τα φαρμακα δεν πρεπει να τα θεωρουμε φαστ φουντ δηλαδη την ευκολη λυση αρπα κολλα που δεν αξιζει καν να την κοιταξεις.
> 
> Φυσικα δεν ειμαστε ειδικοι , αλλα και να ειμασταν δεν ξερουμε τον θεματοθετη λολ , αυτο που λεω εγω ειναι μην αποριπτεις τιποτα.


Μα και για τον πυρετό υπάρχουν τα αντι-πυρετικά, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι πάντοτε αποτελεσματικά ή ότι δεν υπάρχουν και άλλες θεραπείες (ειδικά σε υποκείμενη νόσο), άσε που πολλές φορές δεν χρειάζεται καν το αντιπυρετικό. Δεν θέλω να πω ότι είναι το ίδιο με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, αλλά ότι μερικές φορές η ονομασία ενός προϊόντος μας προδιαθέτει στο να έχουμε είτε υπερβολικές είτε λανθασμένες προσδοκίες σχετικά με τη χρησιμότητά του.

Επίσης, ο λόγος για τον οποίο αναπτύχθηκαν και οι ψυχοθεραπείες, είναι για να αντιμετωπιστούν διάφορες ψυχολογικές διαταραχές. Για παράδειγμα η γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία στο ξεκίνημά της, αναπτύχθηκε σαν στοχευμένη ψυχοθεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη. (στην πορεία διευρύνθηκε-εμπλουτίστηκε για τη βελτίωση-θεραπεία πολλών άλλων διαταραχών-καταστάσεων)

Νομίζω ότι γενικά η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι υποτιμημένη, όχι υπερεκτιμημένη. Ένας λόγος είναι οι απόψεις μας σχετικά με τη διάκριση οργανικού-ψυχολογικού, αλλά και για το τι είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία. Δες πώς το περιγράφεις keep, 'συζητάω με τον άλλον και λύνω τα προβλήματά μου'...μια ολίγον τι διαστρεβλωμένη υπεραπλούστευση. Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι ίσως θες να πεις πως συχνά τα θέματα δεν λύνονται μέσω συζητήσεων. Αλλά η δουλειά που γίνεται μέσα στις συνεδρίες είναι πολυδιάστατη και δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε πολλές από τις απόψεις που κυκλοφορούν όπως 'άμα έχεις φίλους τι να κάνεις την ψυχοθεραπεία', 'ε τι θα μου πει ο ψυχολόγος που δεν ξέρω ήδη', ή και το 'όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας' σε αντίθεση με το 'όλα είναι θέμα χημείας, τι να σου κάνουν οι συζητήσεις, απλά μια ανακούφιση προσφέρουν'.

Είπα πριν για το 'οργανικό' και το 'ψυχολογικό'. Μα και η ψυχοθεραπεία παρεμβαίνει σε επίπεδο εγκεφαλικής λειτουργίας. Οι περίφημοι νευροδιαβιβαστές και οι συνάψεις του εγκεφάλου (τα σημεία επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των νευρικών κυττάρων), επηρεάζονται από την εμπειρία μας. Από ένα βιβλίο που διαβάζουμε, από τη γυμναστική που θα κάνουμε, από μια συζήτηση και ναι, φυσικά πολύ περισσότερο από μια σωστή και οργανωμένη ψυχοθεραπευτική διαδικασία. 

Πανάκεια βέβαια δεν είναι, ούτε η ψυχοθεραπεία ούτε τα φάρμακα, ούτε κάτι από τα δύο είναι απαραίτητα 'θεραπεία'.

----------


## ανεμος

εξαιρετικο......................

----------


## alexandros3

Μ'άρεσε το πολυδιάστατο του μηνύματος 
Δε ξέρω ρε Μαρίνα αν είναι υποτιμημένη ή υπερτιμημένη.
Θυμάμαι ένα σεμινάριο για τη γνωσιακή που είχα πάει και ο τύπος φαινόταν λες κι είχε πιάσει τον πάπα απο τ' αχδια. Κόψε κάτι μεγάλε, σε βλέπουνε. 
Νομίζω ότι σου λέει κάποιες βιολογικές αλήθειες αν και τελικά νομίζω ότι η ψυχοδυναμική πάει πολύ πιο βαθειά και μετά σε φυσάει στο κόσμο να τις εφαρμόσεις, να τις δεις όταν συμβαίνουν....
Νομίζω ότι είναι απλά ένα εργαλείο
Και πραγματικά θα σκεφτόμουνα ότι εκείνοι που την αρνούνται περισσότερο είναι εκείνοι που θα οφελούνταν περισσότερο

----------


## keep_walking

> Είπα πριν για το 'οργανικό' και το 'ψυχολογικό'. Μα και η ψυχοθεραπεία παρεμβαίνει σε επίπεδο εγκεφαλικής λειτουργίας. Οι περίφημοι νευροδιαβιβαστές και οι συνάψεις του εγκεφάλου (τα σημεία επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των νευρικών κυττάρων), επηρεάζονται από την εμπειρία μας. Από ένα βιβλίο που διαβάζουμε, από τη γυμναστική που θα κάνουμε, από μια συζήτηση και ναι, φυσικά πολύ περισσότερο από μια σωστή και οργανωμένη ψυχοθεραπευτική διαδικασία.


Λες οτι η σκεψη δημιουργει την καταθλιψη (ας πουμε ελλειψη σεροτονινης σαν παραδειγμα) και οχι η καταθλιψη τις σκεψεις...ναι εχω διαβασει σχετικα. Δεν λεω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ειναι ενα χρησιμο εργαλειο...δεν εχω πειρα απο αυτην ,
αλλα η ζωη ειναι απαιτητικη και αναλογως τι αντιμετωπιζεις πρατεις. Δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα διαλειμμα μεχρι να δουμε οφελη απο την ψυχοθεραπεια και αν θα δουμε ,δεν διαθετουμε ολοι χρηματα , δεν διαθετουμε χρονο κλπ.
Φυσικα ειναι αποφαση του θεματοθετη να δει και τα δυο αλλα οχι σαν συγκρουση αλλα σαν συνοδοιπορους , δεν ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια vs φαρμακα.
Οσο για την υπεραπλουστευση ναι εχεις δικιο....αλλα ειναι και αναγκαια γιατι αλλιως θα γραφαμε επη και οχι μηνυματακια (εσυ περισσοτερα λολ , εγω δεν ξερω πολλα) :Smile:

----------


## ανεμος

> Και πραγματικά θα σκεφτόμουνα ότι εκείνοι που την αρνούνται περισσότερο είναι εκείνοι που θα οφελούνταν περισσότερο


Σαφως και ειναι ετσι φιλε Αλεξανδρε....

----------


## alexandros3

Φίλε Άνεμε, το έχω δει να συμβαίνει αυτό που σου λέω. Και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο να "πείσω" πριν είναι αργά. Μακρυά από μένα και σε κάποιον ειδικό. 
Εκεί που μου βαράει καμπανάκι είναι όταν λέγεται κοίτα αυτόν... εγώ είμαι δυνατός/η δεν το χρειάζομαι και βλέπεις τη ζωή τους να βυθίζεται και να επαναλαμβάνεται...

----------


## sousou

καλησπερα και απο μενα!αν πιστευεις οτι εισαι παρα πολυ χαλια και δεν αντεχεις καλυτερα να πας κατευθειαν σε ψυχιατρο,αλλιως θα σου προτεινα να επισκευτεις ψυχολογο και αυτος θα σου πει αν χρειαζεται ο ψυχιατρος.κατα τη γνωμη μου καλυτερα να αποφυγεις τα φαρμακα,εξαλλου ισως να μην σου χρειαζονται.

----------


## whoami

wow! εκεί που νόμιζα ότι είχε βαλτώσει το ποστ μου, πήραν φωτιά τα πληκτρολόγια!  :Smile: 
Υ.Γ. εγώ είμαι ο θεματοθέτης που αναφέρεται παραπάνω? καλόοοο  :Smile:  αγγλιστί post-placer?  :Smile: )

Για να σοβαρευτώ και να επανέλθω στο θέμα με τα χάπια, είχα διαβάσει ένα άρθρο πριν καιρό για το πόσο αποτελεσματικά ή όχι είναι, νομίζω ότι ήταν αυτό:
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=...&artId=4489460
Κρατάω σαν stabilo 1-2 κομμάτια του άρθρου:
<<..Επίσης, τονίζει ότι τα αγχολυτικά και τα ηρεμιστικά λαμβάνονται για να ξεπεράσει κανείς τις κρίσεις. «Η μακρόχρονη λήψη τους θεωρείται ότι δεν αφήνει τον χρήστη να αντιμετωπίσει και να λύσει προβλήματα.>>
και επίσης:
<<..Όταν δημοσιεύθηκε η έρευνα Κirsch, όπου φαινόταν ότι νέα αντικαταθλιπτικά είχαν ελάχιστη επίδραση σε σχέση με τα placebo, πέρα από μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα>>

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Μ'άρεσε το πολυδιάστατο του μηνύματος 
> Δε ξέρω ρε Μαρίνα αν είναι υποτιμημένη ή υπερτιμημένη.
> Θυμάμαι ένα σεμινάριο για τη γνωσιακή που είχα πάει και ο τύπος φαινόταν λες κι είχε πιάσει τον πάπα απο τ' αχδια. Κόψε κάτι μεγάλε, σε βλέπουνε. 
> Νομίζω ότι σου λέει κάποιες βιολογικές αλήθειες αν και τελικά νομίζω ότι η ψυχοδυναμική πάει πολύ πιο βαθειά και μετά σε φυσάει στο κόσμο να τις εφαρμόσεις, να τις δεις όταν συμβαίνουν....
> Νομίζω ότι είναι απλά ένα εργαλείο
> Και πραγματικά θα σκεφτόμουνα ότι εκείνοι που την αρνούνται περισσότερο είναι εκείνοι που θα οφελούνταν περισσότερο


Μάλλον είναι και τα δύο αλέξανδρε, κατά περίπτωση  :Smile:  Γενικά δεν μου αρέσει η έπαρση και η υπερβολή, από οποιαδήποτε ειδικότητα και για οποιαδήποτε μέθοδο. Σωστά λες ότι είναι ένα εργαλείο και πράγματι πολλές φορές, άνθρωποι που την αρνούνται ίσως θα ωφελούνταν / τη χρειάζονται περισσότερο. 

Τώρα προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ μιας συγκεκριμένης ψυχοθεραπευτικής προσέγγισης για όλους και για όλα. Αλλά νομίζω πως το πιο σημαντικό είναι καταρχήν ο ίδιος ο θεραπευτής να έχει επίγνωση των ορίων του και της επάρκειάς του. Η γνωσιακή δεν είναι βέβαια η θαυμαστή μέθοδος για πάσα νόσο, ούτε και η μοναδική που έχει συνάφεια με το 'βιολογικό'. Απλά είναι μια μέθοδος που λόγω της φύσης της, έχει μελετηθεί πολύ και μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί από έγκυρα ερευνητικά δεδομένα. Η ψυχοθεραπεία σαν σύνολο όμως (για ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο), κάποιες φορές ολοκληρώνεται με μια γνωσιακή διαδικασία, κάποιες φορές με μια άλλη προσέγγιση και κάποιες φορές με ένα συνδυασμό διαφόρων πραγμάτων ή/και τεχνικών-προσεγγίσεων-μεθόδων. 

Οι διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις δεν πάνε πάντα συμπληρωματικά (δηλαδή κάνω γνωσιακή για το σύμπτωμα, την επιφάνεια, το 'βιολογικό' και συνεχίζω με ψυχοδυναμική για το 'βάθος'), ούτε ανταγωνιστικά βέβαια. Το θέμα είναι καταρχήν σε τι είναι εκπαιδευμένος ο θεραπευτής και τι έχει ανάγκη ο θεραπευόμενος. Κατά τ' άλλα, η διάκριση ανάμεσα στα μοντέλα (π.χ. γνωσιακό-ψυχοδυναμικό) είναι εν πολλοίς τεχνητή. Επίσης, αν και συνηθίζουμε να δίνουμε περιγραφές στα θεωρητικά μοντέλα (π.χ. γνωσιακή: σύντομη, επιφανειακή, εστιάζει στο εδώ και τώρα - ψυχοδυναμική: σε βάθος, μακροχρόνια, ανάλυση του παρελθόντος), αυτές αφενός δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα, αφετέρου στην κλινική πράξη χρειάζονται πολύ περισσότερα από ένα 'μοντέλο' για να είναι αποτελεσματική η θεραπεία.

----------


## alexandros3

Ήταν ωραίος για ρεπορτάζ ο τύπος : ) Ο νάρκισσος της γνωσιακής κι άλλες απογευματινές ιστορίες λολ 
Νομίζω ότι είναι και θέμα πολυτέλειας. Δλδ αν κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή σου σου βγούνε π.χ. ΙΔΨ για οποιοδήποτε λόγο (νομίζω ότι είναι από το εντονότατο άγχος) τότε η ψυχοδυναμική παύει να έχει και πολύ νόημα. Όταν μετά για κάποιο λόγο φύγουνε αυτά, τότε ίσως έχει ξανά νόημα;
Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι είναι και θέμα συνθηκών που ισχύουνε κάθε φορά...

----------


## whoami

> καλησπερα και απο μενα!αν πιστευεις οτι εισαι παρα πολυ χαλια και δεν αντεχεις καλυτερα να πας κατευθειαν σε ψυχιατρο,αλλιως θα σου προτεινα να επισκευτεις ψυχολογο και αυτος θα σου πει αν χρειαζεται ο ψυχιατρος.κατα τη γνωμη μου καλυτερα να αποφυγεις τα φαρμακα,εξαλλου ισως να μην σου χρειαζονται.


Ξέρεις κάτι? νομίζω αυτή είναι η παγίδα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που δεν κάνω αυτό το βήμα να πάω κάπου. 'Εχω συνηθίσει να είμαι χάλια, ξέρω ότι κάποιες μέρες θα είμαι χάλια, μετά 'θα ισορροπήσω΄(φυσικά ούτε λόγος για χαρά, ούτε λόγος για πραγματική λύπη) και θα μπορέσω να βγάλω τις υπόλοιπες μέρες της εβδομάδας πιέζοντας τον εαυτό μου κ.ό.κ.
Τώρα αν με ρωτούσες τι προτιμάς, να σου δώσουν μια χούφτα χάπια και να νιώσεις καλύτερα ή να ξεκινήσεις μια πορεία ψυχοθεραπείας, νομίζω η απάντηση είναι εύκολη, ίσως όλοι να έδιναν την ίδια απάντηση. Θα αφήσω τον ειδικό να με κατευθύνει, εφόσον πάω και δεν το κουκουλώσω για άλλη μια φορά το πρόβλημα.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Λες οτι η σκεψη δημιουργει την καταθλιψη (ας πουμε ελλειψη σεροτονινης σαν παραδειγμα) και οχι η καταθλιψη τις σκεψεις...ναι εχω διαβασει σχετικα. Δεν λεω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ειναι ενα χρησιμο εργαλειο...δεν εχω πειρα απο αυτην ,
> αλλα η ζωη ειναι απαιτητικη και αναλογως τι αντιμετωπιζεις πρατεις. Δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα διαλειμμα μεχρι να δουμε οφελη απο την ψυχοθεραπεια και αν θα δουμε ,δεν διαθετουμε ολοι χρηματα , δεν διαθετουμε χρονο κλπ.
> Φυσικα ειναι αποφαση του θεματοθετη να δει και τα δυο αλλα οχι σαν συγκρουση αλλα σαν συνοδοιπορους , δεν ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια vs φαρμακα.
> Οσο για την υπεραπλουστευση ναι εχεις δικιο....αλλα ειναι και αναγκαια γιατι αλλιως θα γραφαμε επη και οχι μηνυματακια (εσυ περισσοτερα λολ , εγω δεν ξερω πολλα)


χαχα μα ναι, πολλές φορές η απλούστευση είναι αναγκαία  :Smile:  

Για το διάλειμμα που λες, ναι πολύ σωστά δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, γι' αυτό η όποια θεραπεία χρειάζεται να λαμβάνει υπόψη και τις τρέχουσες ανάγκες-συνθήκες ζωής του ατόμου. Αλλά εδώ ταυτίζεις την ψυχοθεραπεία με κάτι μακροχρόνιο και με μεγάλο κόστος, πράγμα που αφενός δεν ισχύει (και δεν θα έπρεπε να ισχύει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις) και αφετέρου να θυμίσω ότι μερικές φορές ισχύει 'το φτηνό είναι ακριβό'  :Smile:  

Και σαφώς δεν είναι ψυχοθεραπεία vs φάρμακα, αφού η ολοκληρωμένη ψυχοθεραπεία (= ψυχολογική θεραπεία, όχι θεραπεία της 'ψυχής') μπορεί κάλλιστα να συμπεριλαμβάνει και φάρμακα (όχι απαραίτητα όμως τα κλασικά αντικαταθλιπτικά, να μην το ξεχνάμε κι αυτό). 

Τέλος, όχι δεν λέω ότι η σκέψη δημιουργεί την κατάθλιψη ή το αντίστροφο. Αλλά ότι απλά μπορούμε να παρέμβουμε μέσω του λόγου, της συζήτησης στην καταθλιπτική σκέψη (και κατά συνέπεια και στους νευροδιαβιβαστές, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι  :Smile: )

----------


## Sofia

whoami,

επειδη τα λογια σου μου θυμιζουν τα δικα μου στην πρωτη μου συνεδρια (αν χρειαστει της ειχα πει δωσε μου κ χαπια, οτιδηποτε να σταματησω να νιωθω παγωμενη), νιωθω το ποσο μπορει να φοβασαι, ακομα κ το τηλεφωνημα για το πρωτο ραντεβου...Ομως πλεον, αρκετα χρονια μετα κοιττωντας πισω θα λεγα οτι ηταν ενα απο τα καλυτερα δωρα που χω κανει στον εαυτο μου. Ελπιζω να το κανεις κ εσυ κ ολοι οσοι νιωθουμε το τελμα κ το παγωμα μεσα μας κ γυρω μας!

----------


## alexandros3

> Ξέρεις κάτι? νομίζω αυτή είναι η παγίδα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που δεν κάνω αυτό το βήμα να πάω κάπου. 'Εχω συνηθίσει να είμαι χάλια, ξέρω ότι κάποιες μέρες θα είμαι χάλια, μετά 'θα ισορροπήσω΄(φυσικά ούτε λόγος για χαρά, ούτε λόγος για πραγματική λύπη) και θα μπορέσω να βγάλω τις υπόλοιπες μέρες της εβδομάδας πιέζοντας τον εαυτό μου κ.ό.κ.
> Τώρα αν με ρωτούσες τι προτιμάς, να σου δώσουν μια χούφτα χάπια και να νιώσεις καλύτερα ή να ξεκινήσεις μια πορεία ψυχοθεραπείας, νομίζω η απάντηση είναι εύκολη, ίσως όλοι να έδιναν την ίδια απάντηση. Θα αφήσω τον ειδικό να με κατευθύνει, εφόσον πάω και δεν το κουκουλώσω για άλλη μια φορά το πρόβλημα.


Μου φαίνεται καλή προσέγγιση. Απλώς να νοιώθεις και το ένστικτο σου. Γιατί υπάρχουν και καλοί και κακοί (ή που δεν σου ταιριάζουν).

----------


## Arsi

> Συμφωνω κ επαυξανω: και 100 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια να κανει κανεις, αν δεν θελει να δει τα θεματα του, φυσικα δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να τα δει με τον καλυτερο ειδικο απεναντι του.... Αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι φταιει η ψυχοθεραπεια γι αυτο. Ουτε νομιζω καποιος μεσος ειδικος ή ενας θεραπευομενος μεσος, θα ισχυριστει οτι μπαινεις σε ψυχοθεραπεια κ τα προβληματα σου κ ολα θα λυθουν ως δια μαγειας ευκολα, γρηγορα κ δια παντως. Επισης αναρωτιεμαι με την ευκαιρια τι προσδοκιες εχει καποιος απο την θεραπεια του....Τι εννοει καποιος λεγοντας "θεραπευτηκα". Κ φυσικα υπάρχουν κ παθησεις που δεν υπάρχει απολυτη αποθεραπεια.
> 
>  Συμφωνώ Αυτό είπα άλλωστε ότι προέχει η θέληση να θεραπευτεί κάποιος και αυτό αφορά τόσο τη φαρμακοθεραπεία όσο και την ψυχοθεραπεία. Η θέληση για την ψυχοθεραπεία ισοδυναμεί με τη διάθεση να δει τα θέματά του. Δεν είπα κάπου ότι σ'αυτό φταίει η ψυχοθεραπεία και πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως είναι ένα εργαλείο (το χω ξαναγράψει άλλωστε). Εργαλείο όμως και όχι πανάκεια. Έχω απλά μια αίσθηση υπερεκτίμησης τελευταία κάτι σαν η ΛΥΣΗ. Κάτι στο οποίο δε συμφωνώ. Δε θα μπορούσα ποτέ να εναντιωθώ στην ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί απλά έχω δει τα οφέλη της αλλά δε μπορώ να ισχυριστώ κιόλας πως χωρίς ψυχοθεραπεία δεν υπάρχει λύση ή κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία και επαναπαύομαι πως όλα θα πάνε καλά. 
> 
> Κ κατι ακομα: η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι ενα εργαλειο. Δεν κανει τα παντα κ δεν συμφερει παντα. Ειναι ομως μια πολυ καλη επενδυση πανω μας κ για παντα...αν το θελουμε να το δουμε κ το αντεξουμε. Γιατι οι αντιστασεις μεσα μας, ετσι κ αλλιως ειναι ενα σωρο...
> 
>  Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. 
> 
> 
> ...



Το συμπέρασμα είναι αυτό που γράφεις στις τελευταίες σειρές. 
Πίστη και θέληση για θεραπεία.
Αυτό προέχει, αυτό ήθελα να πω στο προηγούμενο μνμ και όχι να μειώσω την ψυχοθεραπεία σαν εργαλείο (σαν εργαλείο όμως) συν το ερώτημά μου ... τελικά πόσοι ψυχίατροι προτείνουν ψυχοθεραπεία και πόσοι ψυχολόγοι φαρμακοθεραπεία ?

----------


## Arsi

> Μα και για τον πυρετό υπάρχουν τα αντι-πυρετικά, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι πάντοτε αποτελεσματικά ή ότι δεν υπάρχουν και άλλες θεραπείες (ειδικά σε υποκείμενη νόσο), άσε που πολλές φορές δεν χρειάζεται καν το αντιπυρετικό. Δεν θέλω να πω ότι είναι το ίδιο με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, αλλά ότι μερικές φορές η ονομασία ενός προϊόντος μας προδιαθέτει στο να έχουμε είτε υπερβολικές είτε λανθασμένες προσδοκίες σχετικά με τη χρησιμότητά του.
> 
> Επίσης, ο λόγος για τον οποίο αναπτύχθηκαν και οι ψυχοθεραπείες, είναι για να αντιμετωπιστούν διάφορες ψυχολογικές διαταραχές. Για παράδειγμα η γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία στο ξεκίνημά της, αναπτύχθηκε σαν στοχευμένη ψυχοθεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη. (στην πορεία διευρύνθηκε-εμπλουτίστηκε για τη βελτίωση-θεραπεία πολλών άλλων διαταραχών-καταστάσεων)
> 
> Νομίζω ότι γενικά η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι υποτιμημένη, όχι υπερεκτιμημένη. Ένας λόγος είναι οι απόψεις μας σχετικά με τη διάκριση οργανικού-ψυχολογικού, αλλά και για το τι είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία. Δες πώς το περιγράφεις keep, 'συζητάω με τον άλλον και λύνω τα προβλήματά μου'...μια ολίγον τι διαστρεβλωμένη υπεραπλούστευση. Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι ίσως θες να πεις πως συχνά τα θέματα δεν λύνονται μέσω συζητήσεων. Αλλά η δουλειά που γίνεται μέσα στις συνεδρίες είναι πολυδιάστατη και δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε πολλές από τις απόψεις που κυκλοφορούν όπως 'άμα έχεις φίλους τι να κάνεις την ψυχοθεραπεία', 'ε τι θα μου πει ο ψυχολόγος που δεν ξέρω ήδη', ή και το 'όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας' σε αντίθεση με το 'όλα είναι θέμα χημείας, τι να σου κάνουν οι συζητήσεις, απλά μια ανακούφιση προσφέρουν'.
> 
> Είπα πριν για το 'οργανικό' και το 'ψυχολογικό'. Μα και η ψυχοθεραπεία παρεμβαίνει σε επίπεδο εγκεφαλικής λειτουργίας. Οι περίφημοι νευροδιαβιβαστές και οι συνάψεις του εγκεφάλου (τα σημεία επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των νευρικών κυττάρων), επηρεάζονται από την εμπειρία μας. Από ένα βιβλίο που διαβάζουμε, από τη γυμναστική που θα κάνουμε, από μια συζήτηση και ναι, φυσικά πολύ περισσότερο από μια σωστή και οργανωμένη ψυχοθεραπευτική διαδικασία. 
> 
> Πανάκεια βέβαια δεν είναι, ούτε η ψυχοθεραπεία ούτε τα φάρμακα, ούτε κάτι από τα δύο είναι απαραίτητα 'θεραπεία'.


Ωραίο ποστ Μαρίνα μου  :Smile: )


Επί ευκαιρίας θα ήθελα να θίξω ένα θέμα με ερέθισμα το ερώτημα αν ένας ψυχολόγος θα παραπέμψει για φαρμακοθεραπεία όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη.
Βασικά μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία απαντώντας στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα... 
Γιατί ένας ψυχολόγος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να συνταγογραφήσει? Κ εφόσον δεν το έχει κατά πόσο μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι για την παραπομπή σε ψυχίατρο?

----------


## whoami

> Ωραίο ποστ Μαρίνα μου )
> 
> Γιατί ένας ψυχολόγος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να συνταγογραφήσει? Κ εφόσον δεν το έχει κατά πόσο μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι για την παραπομπή σε ψυχίατρο?


Γιατί δεν είναι γιατρός, γι'αυτό δεν μπορεί/επιτρέπεται να συνταγογραφήσει ο ψυχολόγος.Όπως ένας μαθηματικός δεν μπορεί να σου γράψει φάρμακα το ίδιο κι ένας ψυχολόγος. Από την φιλοσοφική σχολή δεν αποφοιτούν κι οι ψυχολόγοι; big difference από την Ιατρική Σχολή, δεν λέω καλύτερη ή χειρότερη, απλά τελείως διαφορετική σχολή. Προσεγγίζουν το ίδιο θέμα από 2 διαφορετικές σκοπιές. Φαντάζομαι ότι όταν δει ότι αυτά που μπορεί να θεραπεύσει/ασχοληθεί δεν φτάνουν για την περίπτωση του ασθενή του, είναι σαν να του λέει, εγώ ως εδώ φτάνω, για τα δικά σου τα συμπτώματα πρέπει να δεις και κάποιον άλλο.
Φαντάζομαι όσο σίγουρος μπορεί να είναι κι ένας ομοιοπαθητικός γιατρός ότι με φυτικά φάρμακα μπορεί να θεραπεύσει κάποια αρρώστια.Κι εκεί έχεις το ρίσκο να περνάει ο χρόνος χωρίς να βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα γιατί πολύ απλά η αρρώστια σου μπορεί να μην αντιμετωπίζεται με βότανα και να χρειάζεσαι φάρμακα(φαρμάκια...)

----------


## Adzik

Αγαπητε μασ Whoami.. αυτο που περιγραφεισ ειναι μαλλον δυσθημια.. δηλαδη χρονια ηπιασ μορφησ καταθλιψη.. ενα μονιμο δεν ειμαι σκ**α αλλα ουτε καλα.. το μονο που ξερω εινια πωσ δεν ειμια ευτυχισμενοσ..

η κυκλοθημια ειναι επισεισ ενα συμπτωμα.. ερευνες εχουν διξει πως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα εχουν καλα αποτελεσματα στην δυσθημια.

για δεσ και αυτο το βιντεακι για να το δεισ πωσ γινεται και απο μεσα..χεχεχε

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x16...ts-work_school

μου αρεσει πολυ που κανεισ χιουμορ...και καταλαβαινω απολυτα πωσ ειναι μα μην σε πιστευουν οι αλλοι πωσ δεν εισαι καλα..να φανταστεισ εγω σχεδιαζα την αυτοκτονια μου και οταν ακουγε η μανα ου πωσ δεν ειμαι καλα..μου ελεγε να παω εξω να παρω λιγο αερα και θα μου περασει.. ημουν τυχερη που δεν πεθανα τελικα.. και ειμαι μια χαρα τωρα μετα απο πολυυυ δουλεια..

στο βιβλιο του ΜΑΥΟ CLINIC για την καταθλιψη καπου εξηγει πωσ προκαλειται η καταθλιψη... ο ανθρωποσ οταν νιωσει η του συμβει κατι δυσαρεστο που θα τον στεναχωρισει.. φυσιολογικα εχει αυτοματα μειωση σεροτονινησ στον εγκεφαλο.. και σιγα σιγα καθε λεπτο ωρα και μερα.. νιωθει ολο και καλητερα μεχρι που επανερχεται στο νορμαλ επιπεδο οπου δεν νιωθει δυστυχια.. αλλα ουτε χαρα νιωθει ''καλα''.

το προβλημα εμφανιζεται οταν κατι σε στεναχωρησει.. και πριν προλαβεισ να νιωσεισ καλητερα... να επανελθεισ απο αυτο.. σου ξανασυμβαινει κατι που σε πληγωνει.. και μετα στο καπακι κατι αλλο..και κατι αλλο...
και πανω που πασ να τα ξεπερασεισ ερχονται κι αλλα..κι εσυ που εισαι ειδη πληγωμενος νιωθεις μεγαλητερο τον πονο που σου προκαλουν οι νεες στεναχωριες..
κι εκει... ξαφνικα ολο αυτο το συστημα.. τσουπ κολλαει... και η σεροτονινη που παλευε τοσο καιρο να επανελθει στα φυσιολογικα της επιπεδα... ξαφνικα (αυτο παιρνει συνηθωσ αρκετο καιρο.. απο 3 μηνες και περισσοτερο)...σκαλωνει.. και παραμενει σε χαληλη περιεκτικοτητα στο σωμα μασ.. 

κι εκει ερχονται τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με τον τροπο που δειχνει το βιντεο... να την κανουν να αυξηθει φυσικα...

----------


## Adzik

επισεισ ριξε μια ματια εδω... εχει να κανει με αρθρα σχετικα με την διατροφη και την καταθλιψη... βοηθαει πολυ!!! εγω προσωπικα οπωσ αυτον τον καιρο.. οταν ξεφιγω λιγο.. και κανω χαζεσ παρασπονδιεσ..τυπου πατατακια.. κλπ :P εχω μια αισθηση χρονιασ κοπωσης... μετα τισ 4 το απογευμα ειμαι ειδη κουρασμενη χεχε...

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...ιατροφή

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...ιατροφη!!

----------


## whoami

> επισεισ ριξε μια ματια εδω... εχει να κανει με αρθρα σχετικα με την διατροφη και την καταθλιψη... βοηθαει πολυ!!! εγω προσωπικα οπωσ αυτον τον καιρο.. οταν ξεφιγω λιγο.. και κανω χαζεσ παρασπονδιεσ..τυπου πατατακια.. κλπ :P εχω μια αισθηση χρονιασ κοπωσης... μετα τισ 4 το απογευμα ειμαι ειδη κουρασμενη χεχε...
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...ιατροφή
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...ιατροφη!!


Καλημέρα,
αν εσύ μένεις μόνο στα πατατάκια έχει καλώς, η περίπτωση σου είναι απλή!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Αν συνεχίζεις στις σοκολάτες, στους χαλβάδες(λόγω ημερών), στα γαριδάκια, κι ότι άλλο υπάρχει στα ράφια του σπιτιού ή του σούπερ μάρκετ τότε η περίπτωση (μου) είναι βαριά!!!  :Smile: )

Θα τα διαβάσω τα άρθρα μόλις μπορώ να κάνω ένα διάλλειμμα απ'τη δουλειά, μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το θέμα των κορεσμένων λιπαρών. Επιβαρύνουν τον οργανισμό.

Α! μην ξεχάσω να προσθέσω τα ποπ-κορν, τα παστέλια, τις χαλβαδόπιτες κλπ κλπ.
Χτύπησες σε αδύνατο σημείο με αυτό που είπες!!!

----------


## Sofia

> τελικά πόσοι ψυχίατροι προτείνουν ψυχοθεραπεία και πόσοι ψυχολόγοι φαρμακοθεραπεία ?


ηθελα να σου απαντησω στο ερωτημα σου που εθεσες πως μπορει να κρινει με σιγουρια ο ψυχοθεραπευτης αν χρειαζομαι φαρμακο. Στην δικη μου περιπτωση, δεν μου μιλησε για σιγουρια. Μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα με την παραμικρη υποψια οτι χρειαζεσαι θα σε παραπεμψω σε ψυχιατρο. Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι το νοημα: της συμπληρωματικης θεραπειας. Κ της συνεργασιας των ειδικων, οποτε χρειαζεται. 

Επισης στο θεμα της διαγνωσης, μου εχει γινει απο την ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου. Δλδ νομιζω οτι δεν παιζει να μην γινονται διαγνωσεις απο ψυχοθεραπευτες. Του τυπου εχεις καταθλιψη ή δεν εχεις ή εχεις διπολικη κλπ.

----------


## Sofia

> κι εκει ερχονται τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με τον τροπο που δειχνει το βιντεο... να την κανουν να αυξηθει φυσικα...


δεν ειναι μονο το αντικαταθλιπτικα που το κανουν αυτο κ πολλες φορες δεν αρκουν μονο αυτα. Αν δεις παραπανω Adzik εχουν γραφτει καποια ωραια πραγματακια...αν θες τα διαβαζεις.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Ωραίο ποστ Μαρίνα μου )
> 
> 
> Επί ευκαιρίας θα ήθελα να θίξω ένα θέμα με ερέθισμα το ερώτημα αν ένας ψυχολόγος θα παραπέμψει για φαρμακοθεραπεία όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη.
> Βασικά μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία απαντώντας στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα... 
> Γιατί ένας ψυχολόγος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να συνταγογραφήσει? Κ εφόσον δεν το έχει κατά πόσο μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι για την παραπομπή σε ψυχίατρο?


Arsi μου, επειδή σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα διάβασα ότι οι ψυχολόγοι δεν κάνουν διάγνωση και...μου έπεσαν τα μαλλιά  :Smile: , να ξεκινήσω από αυτό: βεβαίως και κάνουν διάγνωση (όσοι έχουν την κατάλληλη ειδικότητα σε εφαρμοσμένους τομείς-κλινική εκπαίδευση). Πώς είναι δυνατόν να κάνει κάποιος ψυχοθεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη, αν δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ότι αυτό που βλέπει είναι όντως κατάθλιψη? Ένα από τα πολύ βασικά προβλήματα είναι αυτό ακριβώς: η έλλειψη σωστής αξιολόγησης με επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένους τρόπους (π.χ. κλινική παρατήρηση, ψυχομετρικά τεστ, δομημένη συνέντευξη).

Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν υπάρχει ξέχωρη ειδικότητα 'ψυχοθεραπευτή'. Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι κάτι στο οποίο (πρέπει να) εκπαιδεύονται μόνο συγκεκριμένοι επαγγελματίες υγείας που έχουν το κατάλληλο γνωστικό υπόβαθρο (κυρίως ψυχίατροι και ψυχολόγοι). Δυστυχώς, στη χώρα μας η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι μια δραστηριότητα που δεν ελέγχεται από κανέναν φορέα, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν τόσο αξιόλογοι ψυχολόγοι και ψυχίατροι που την ασκούν, όσο και κάθε είδους περιπτωσάρες χωρίς κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση που απλά πάνε και κάνουν μια έναρξη στην εφορία (αν το κάνουν κι αυτό).

Οι ψυχολόγοι και οι ψυχίατροι είναι νομικά κατοχυρωμένα επαγγέλματα. Οι ψυχίατροι, ξεκινούν από μια γενική εκπαίδευση στην ιατρική. Αποκτούν εξειδίκευση στην ψυχιατρική, που τους δίνει τη δυνατότητα της διάγνωσης και της φαρμακοθεραπείας (συνταγογράφησης), μαζί με μια ευαισθητοποίηση στις ψυχοθεραπείες. Τίποτα άλλο. Κατά συνέπεια, ένας ψυχίατρος χρειάζεται επιπρόσθετη εκπαίδευση σε ψυχοθεραπευτικά μοντέλα, αν επιθυμεί να εφαρμόσει και ψυχοθεραπείες. Είναι μια ιατρική ειδικότητα, όπως ο γαστρεντερολόγος, ο δερματολόγος, που αντίστοιχα είναι αρμόδιοι να διαγνώσουν και να παρέχουν αγωγή σε πεπτικά ή δερματικά προβλήματα.

Ο ψυχολόγος, είναι ένα επάγγελμα που απαιτεί εξειδίκευση, σε επίπεδο μεταπτυχιακών ή άλλης μετεκπαίδευσης. Όπως δεν νοείται γενικός γιατρός να κάνει διάγνωση-θεραπεία σε π.χ. γυναικολογικά θέματα, έτσι δεν νοείται και γενικός ψυχολόγος που να κάνει π.χ. διάγνωση και θεραπεία της διαταραχής πανικού. Γι' αυτό πάντα τονίζω στους υποψήφιους επισκέπτες ενός ψυχολόγου, να ελέγχουν την εκπαίδευση που έχει λάβει και την εμπειρία του. Ο ψυχολόγος αξιολογεί και παρεμβαίνει στην προσωπικότητα και τη συμπεριφορά. Ο ψυχολόγος *με το κατάλληλο υπόβαθρο* βεβαίως και κάνει πρωτίστως διάγνωση και στη συνέχεια ψυχοθεραπεία. Η φαρμακοθεραπεία απαιτεί άλλου είδους γνώσεις για να καταλήξει στη δυνατότητα συνταγογράφησης, όμως ένας ψυχολόγος (ξαναλέω: με την κατάλληλη εξειδίκευση) έχει εκπαιδευτεί στην ψυχοφαρμακολογία και γι' αυτό σε συνδυασμό με τη γνώση της ψυχοπαθολογίας, μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει την ανάγκη για χορήγηση αγωγής. Και ο φαρμακοποιός επίσης έχει πολλές γνώσεις για τα φάρμακα, αλλά δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα συνταγογράφησης.

Κάτι τελευταίο για τη διάγνωση: η δυνατότητα να κάνεις διάγνωση είναι αναμφισβήτητα απαραίτητη για έναν ψυχολόγο που εργάζεται ιδωτικά ή σε εφαρμοσμένα-κλινικά πλαίσια. Αλλά ο τρόπος που θα μοιραστείς αυτή τη διάγνωση με τον θεραπευόμενο, είναι μέρος της ψυχοθεραπευτικής διαδικασίας και της προσέγγισης του καθενός.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Γιατί δεν είναι γιατρός, γι'αυτό δεν μπορεί/επιτρέπεται να συνταγογραφήσει ο ψυχολόγος.Όπως ένας μαθηματικός δεν μπορεί να σου γράψει φάρμακα το ίδιο κι ένας ψυχολόγος. Από την φιλοσοφική σχολή δεν αποφοιτούν κι οι ψυχολόγοι; big difference από την Ιατρική Σχολή, δεν λέω καλύτερη ή χειρότερη, απλά τελείως διαφορετική σχολή. Προσεγγίζουν το ίδιο θέμα από 2 διαφορετικές σκοπιές. Φαντάζομαι ότι όταν δει ότι αυτά που μπορεί να θεραπεύσει/ασχοληθεί δεν φτάνουν για την περίπτωση του ασθενή του, είναι σαν να του λέει, εγώ ως εδώ φτάνω, για τα δικά σου τα συμπτώματα πρέπει να δεις και κάποιον άλλο.
> Φαντάζομαι όσο σίγουρος μπορεί να είναι κι ένας ομοιοπαθητικός γιατρός ότι με φυτικά φάρμακα μπορεί να θεραπεύσει κάποια αρρώστια.Κι εκεί έχεις το ρίσκο να περνάει ο χρόνος χωρίς να βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα γιατί πολύ απλά η αρρώστια σου μπορεί να μην αντιμετωπίζεται με βότανα και να χρειάζεσαι φάρμακα(φαρμάκια...)


Ο ψυχολόγος είναι ένας επαγγελματίας υγείας. Απ' όπου κι αν έχει αποφοιτήσει σε πρώτο πτυχίο, από τη στιγμή που μπορεί να ασκεί το επάγγελμα, υπάγεται σε διευθύνσεις και υπουργεία υγείας. 

Επίσης, ο (σωστός) ομοιοπαθητικός είναι πρωτίστως γιατρός. Κι αυτό είναι κάτι που επίσης χρειάζεται να ελέγχουμε  :Smile: . Αλλιώς δεν θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να κρίνει ποια θεραπεία και με τι ουσίες είναι κατάλληλη για τον συγκεκριμένο ασθενή.

----------


## marian_m

> Πιστεύω κι εγώ πως η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι υπερεκτιμημένη παρόλο που την υπερασπίζομαι αρκετά.
> Πάνω απ'όλα νομίζω πως ρόλο παίζει η θέληση του ατόμου να θεραπευτεί. 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει μια εσωτερική απόφαση και να αλλάξει ακόμα και τον τρόπο σκέψης του χωρίς καν ψυχοθεραπεία και μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να κάνει 10 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας και να είναι στην ουσία στάσιμος.
> Και με τα φάρμακα .. ανάλογα (ειδικά με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά) 
> Αυτό φυσικά δε σημαίνει πως κάποιος με ένα πρόβλημα θα ποντάρει στις δικές του δυνάμεις και δε θα απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό αλλά θεωρώ ότι ούτε τα φάρμακα ούτε η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν βοηθάνε ουσιαστικά αν καταρχήν δεν υπάρχει πραγματικά θέληση.
> Ε ναι τελευταία ακούω γενικώς μια τάση για ψυχοθεραπεία του στυλ όμως, πως θα πάει κάποιος κ είναι ντεφάκτο πως θα λυθούν τα προβλήματά του ή σίγουρα θα βοηθηθεί, κάτι σαν θαύμα και επιτυχημένη επιλογή 100% (κ δε μιλάω μόνο για το φόρουμ, κυρίως εκτός)
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο. Πριν πάω πρώτη φορά σε νευρολόγο (λόγω πόνων που είχα) κανείς ψυχολόγος (παρόλο που είχα επισκεφτεί 3-4 για κάποιες συνεδρίες κ έναν για κανένα 6μηνο) δε με παρέπεμψε στα φάρμακα (το αντίθετο θα έλεγα) κι όμως εκείνο το διάστημα για μένα ήταν ανακουφιστικά και στην ουσία μετά τα φάρμακα μπόρεσα να κάνω ουσιαστικά βήματα έστω κι αν το όφελος θεωρώ ότι το είδα απ'την ψυχοθεραπεία. Ανέβασαν τη διάθεσή μου ώστε να είμαι πιο δεκτική σε κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Όταν πριν κάποια χρόνια ένιωσα ότι δεν είμαι καλά, απευθύνθηκα σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο-ψυχαναλυτικό ψυχοθεραπευτή, που μου σύστησε κάποιος φίλος. Δεν με υποχρέωσε να πάρω τίποτα (η διάγνωση ήταν αγχώδης διαταραχή), μου είπε ότι είναι δική μου απόφαση, έτσι κι αλλιώς η δουλειά θα γινόταν με την ψυχοθεραπεία. Απλά, θα με βοηθούσε στην αρχή, μια μικρή δόση αντικαταθλιπτικού, για να αρχίσω να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα, την οποία θα ελαττώναμε σταδιακά. Ήμουνα κι εγώ προκατειλημένη, οπότε στο πρώτο ραντεβού αρνήθηκα, όμως επειδή είδα ότι δυσκολεύομαι, τελικά αποφάσισα να πάρω τα χάπια. Είδα αμέσως διαφορά, οπότε τους πρώτους μήνες της ψυχοθεραπείας ακολούθησα την αγωγή, την οποία σταματήσαμε, ελαττώνοντας σταδιακά τη δόση. Από κει και πέρα, και αφού είχε ξεπερστεί το πρόβλημα, επειδή είδα ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία με βοηθάει γενικότερα και ήταν κάτι που πάντα ήθελα να κάνω, συνέχισα για τρία χρόνια με τον ίδιο ψυχοθεραπευτή. Υπήρξαν άτομα στα οποία τον σύστησα, που δεν πήραν κανένα φάρμακο, είτε γιατί δε χρειαζόταν είτε γιατί δεν ήθελαν και κάνανε απλά ψυχοθεραπεία.
Το ίδιο διάστημα, κάποια φίλη, που ήταν πολύ χειρότερα από μένα -προφανώς κατάθλιψη με τάσεις αυτοκτονίας- επισκεπτόταν μια ψυχολόγο, γιατί ήθελε να αποφύγει τους ψυχιάτρους και τα φάρμακα. Έβλεπα ότι ζοριζόταν πολύ για μήνες, δεν την παρέπεμψε όμως σε κανένα γιατρό η ψυχολόγος της. Βεβαίως δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν η συγκεκριμένη έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά της ή όχι, αυτό πάντως που έλβεπα είναι να περνάει πολύ δύσκολα, για μεγάλο διάστημα. Μετά χαθήκαμε, οπότε δεν ξέρω την εξέλιξή της.
Αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου εμπειρία και με βάση αυτή θεωρώ ότι ένας καλός ψυχίατρος ειδικευμένος στην ψυχοθεραπεία, μπορεί να μας γλιτώσει χρόνο και χρήμα.

----------


## rock

> Εχοντας περασει μεσα απο καταθλιψη κ εχοντας νιωσει την ανασα της να επιστρεφει καποιες φορες, *εχω να πω κατι για την δικη μου εμπειρια.* Δεν νομιζω οτι μαθαινοντας γι αυτην ιατρικα με πηγε ή με βοηθησε καπως. Κ διαβαζοντας γι αυτην, κ 300 βιβλια γυρω απο αυτην παλι στο πουθενα με πηγε. Μπορω να πω οτι καποτε με μπερδευε με πληροφοριες που δεν με αφορουσαν. Ουτε γιατρος, ουτε ψυχολογος ειμαι.Το δυσκολο δεν ηταν για μενα να μαθω γι αυτην. Για την παθηση. *Το δυσκολο κ το πιο οδυνηρο ηταν κ ειναι να μαθω για μενα.* *Η καταθλιψη ειναι απλα το αποτελεσμα των προβληματων μου. Δεν ειναι το προβλημα τελικα αυτη.*
> 
> Θα πω και κατι ακομα, για την εμπειρια που αποκομισα ως κορη της καταθλιπτικης μητερας μου. Η ιδια βιωσε την καταθλιψη σε μια εποχη που η καταθλιψη αντιμετωπιζονταν μονο μεσω ιατρικης παρακολουθησης. Μονο μεσω δλδ συνταγογραφησης. Η καταθλιψη ερχονταν κ εφευγε. *Γιατι δεν αντιμετωπιζονταν ολιστικα, σε σχεση με τον ανθρωπο, αλλα σαν συμπτωμα. Παρε το χαπι σου κ φυγε. Σχεδον παντα αυτο δεν αρκει κ δεν βοηθα για πιο μονιμα αποτελεσματα.* Γιατι οι δυσκολιες στη ζωη μας, αλλα κ οι δυσκολιες στη συμπεριφορα μας ειναι ακομα εκει, αδουλευτες.Αν δεν δουλευτουν και αυτα μας τα στοιχεια, τα χαπια δεν θα ναι ποτε αρκετα.


Οσοι γραφουν συνηθως εχουν και καποια εμπειρια υποψην , ειτε ατομικα ειτε απο καποιο αλλο προσωπο.. Δεν ειπα ποτε οτι τα χαπια λυνουν το προβλημα, απλα σε βαζουν στο δρομο για να το λυσεις, κατι που ειναι απαραιτητο για μερικα ατομα. Υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που τα αντικαταθλιπτικα σου σωζουν τη ζωη και δεν εννοω οτι πρεπει να φτασεις σε σημειο να θες να πηδηξεις απο καπου για να θεωρηθει οτι τα χρειαζεσαι. Το νιωθεις και μονος σου το αν τα χρειαζεσαι. Εσυ για να αφεθηκες στη διαθεση του ψυχολογου να σου πει αν τα χρειαζεσαι , σημαινει εξαρχης οτι ησουν ακομα λειτουργικη στη ζωη σου, οτι αντεχες να αφεθεις, υπηρχε περιθωριο..

Οσα ειπα ειχαν να κανουν με το χρονιο αισθημα που αναφερθηκε. Αν ελεγε οτι πχ η καταθλιψη του/της χτυπησε την πορτα εξαιτιας του ταδε γεγονοτος , θα ηταν καπως διαφοροποιημενη η απαντηση.

Οσο για το ερωτημα περι παραπομπης.* Ενας ψυχολογος ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ παραπεμπει σε ψυχιατρο. Μπορει να εχεις αυτοκαταστροφικες τασεις/σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας και να μη σε παραπεμψει πουθενα ουτε να κανει λογο για χαπια. Ενας ψυχιατρος που δεν κανει ψυχοθεραπεια επισης ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ παραπεμπει αλλου. Ενας ψυχιατρος που κανει ψυχοθεραπεια δε συνταγογραφει με τη μια, αλλωστε απο τη στιγμη που κανει και ψυχοθεραπεια, ειναι πιο θετικος σε κατι τετοιο. Αλλα και παλι αυτα ειναι αποψεις του καθενος και διαφερουν απο ατομο σε ατομο. Για να μην πω επισης οτι η συνταγογραφηση δεν εχει να κανει απαραιτητα με το αν ειναι ψυχιατρος αυτος που εχεις απεναντι σου αλλα απλα με το πως σκεφτεται και ο ιδιος πανω στο θεμα.* 

Τελος να πω οτι ολες οι κατηγοριες, πρωτα θα κοιταξουν τον εαυτο τους και μετα εσενα. Αν εσυ σαν ατομο δεν εισαι αποφασισμενος να κανεις την αλλαγη, θα 'σαι απλα ενα ακομα ατομο που τους πληρωνει και ειναι κριμα. Δεν ξερω τι ηλικια εχεις whoami ουτε περισσοτερα στοιχεια, ουτε ποσο λειτουργικος/η εισαι στη ζωη σου, ουτε με τι μορφη ακριβως βιωνεις αυτη την πιθανη καταθλιψη, ουτε τι τασεις εχεις, αλλα αφου αποφασισες να αντιμετωπισεις το προβλημα μην κανεις πισω για κανενα λογο, ειναι πολυ πιθανο να το μετανιωνεις αργοτερα.

----------


## Adzik

αχαχαχαχααχαχχαχ.... θα ριξω οπωσ διποτε αμεσωσ τωρα μια ματια...αστα αυτα τα γλυκα... ειναι ωρεσ ωρεσ βρε παιδι μου καλητερα απο ενα καλο σεξ...(οχι το πολυ καλο..το καλο σκετο)χεχεχεε

....αχχχχχχ.... και ερχονται τα παγωτα... κπλ..και να φανταστεισ πωσ εγω δεν κανει να τροω γαλακτοκομικα γιατι εχω προβληματα υγειας.. και το τελευταιο 6 μηνο οι αμυνεσ μου εχουν κατεβει.. και εχω κανει απιιιιιιιιστευτεσ παρασπονδιεσ.. και ωραια παχακια...στα ποδαρακια ... αλλα που θα παει.. το εχω.. σιγα σιγα.. μονο ψητο μηλο με ρυζι.. μαυρη σοκολατα.. φυτικη μους.. ζελε.. και τετοια θα ξανατρωω.. που θα μου παει θα το καταφερω παλι..

----------


## Adzik

Σοφακι μου ολα τα διαβασα... βεβαια και οχι μονο τα χαπια.. απλωσ το εθεσα συμπληρωματικα βεαιωσ βεβαιωσ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

sorry για τα ορθογραφικα.. αλλα θα με συνηθησεις.. παει πακετο με εμενα..χεχεχεχ

----------


## Arsi

Μαρίνα μου σ'ευχαριτώ για την απάντηση  :Smile: 
Ήταν αρκετά διαφωτιστική.




> Arsi μου, επειδή σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα διάβασα ότι οι ψυχολόγοι δεν κάνουν διάγνωση και...μου έπεσαν τα μαλλιά , να ξεκινήσω από αυτό: βεβαίως και κάνουν διάγνωση (όσοι έχουν την κατάλληλη ειδικότητα σε εφαρμοσμένους τομείς-κλινική εκπαίδευση). Πώς είναι δυνατόν να κάνει κάποιος ψυχοθεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη, αν δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ότι αυτό που βλέπει είναι όντως κατάθλιψη? Ένα από τα πολύ βασικά προβλήματα είναι αυτό ακριβώς: η έλλειψη σωστής αξιολόγησης με επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένους τρόπους (π.χ. κλινική παρατήρηση, ψυχομετρικά τεστ, δομημένη συνέντευξη).
> 
>  Ήταν και δική μου απορία αυτό. Άλλωστε εκεί το πήγαινα, πως είμαστε τόσο σίγουροι ότι μπορούν να αντιμετωπίσουν μια διαταραχή ή να συστήσουν φαρμακοθεραπεία απ'τη στιγμή που δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα να κάνουν καν διάγνωση, πως θα αναγνωρίσουν τη διαταραχή με σιγουριά? Ήμουν τόσο σίγουρη γι'αυτό! (πάλι καλά που σε ρώτησα ).
> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω τώρα είναι θέμα εξειδίκευσης, κάτι που δυστυχώς δεν ελέγχεται στην Ελλάδα όπως είπες.
> Είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα αυτό με την εκπαίδευση των ψυχολόγων και μέχρι που μπορούν να επέμβουν.. Η ψυχολόγος που μου ανέφερε πως μόνο οι ψυχίατροι έχουν το δικαίωμα διάγνωσης ξέρω ότι έχει μετεκπαιδευτεί (έχει διάφορα πτυχία) και είναι συγχρόνως και επόπτρια. Πέρα απ'τα προηγούμενα όμως ίσως να μην έχει κλινική εκπαίδευση αλλά μου το ανέφερε σαν βασικό κανόνα για όλους. Έχω θέμα στην επόμενη συνεδρία! Πάντως προσωπικά πρέπει να έχω συναντήσει τουλάχιστον 7-8 ψυχολόγους και διάγνωση δεν πήρα ποτέ !.. κάποιες αόριστες απαντήσεις στην επίμονη ερώτησή μου.. ''αν υποθέσουμε ότι είχες ΚΑΤΙ αυτό πέρασε και σημασία έχει να βρεις τον εαυτό σου'' από κλινική ψυχολόγο του κψυ ενώ ταυτόχρονα έπαιρνα φαρμακοθεραπεία από ψυχίατρο εκτός ! ή ''τι οφελεί η ταμπέλα'' ή κάτι μεταφορές που περιέγραφαν την κατάστασή μου αλλά διαταραχή ποτέ ! Την μόνη εξήγηση που δίνω είναι πως είναι έτσι η ψυχοσύνθεσή μου που θα ήταν ανασταλτικός παράγοντας η ταμπελοποίηση.
> Ενώ απ'την άλλη επίσης διάφορες εμπειρίες με τους ψυχίατρους έπαιρνα άνετα διαγνώσεις (κατάθλιψη, άτυπη κατάθλιψη, χρόνια κατάθλιψη, συναισθηματική διαταραχή ως και μανιοκατάθλιψη - εντάξει η κατάθλιψη είχε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό στη σφυγμομέτρηση λολ ), συνταγογραφούσαν και με ξεπετούσαν σε 5 λεπτά. 
> Πόσο σημαντικό είναι τελικά να βρεθεί ένας καλός ειδικός ! είτε ψυχίατρος είτε ψυχολόγος....
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν υπάρχει ξέχωρη ειδικότητα 'ψυχοθεραπευτή'. Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι κάτι στο οποίο (πρέπει να) εκπαιδεύονται μόνο συγκεκριμένοι επαγγελματίες υγείας που έχουν το κατάλληλο γνωστικό υπόβαθρο (κυρίως ψυχίατροι και ψυχολόγοι). Δυστυχώς, στη χώρα μας η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι μια δραστηριότητα που δεν ελέγχεται από κανέναν φορέα, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν τόσο αξιόλογοι ψυχολόγοι και ψυχίατροι που την ασκούν, όσο και κάθε είδους περιπτωσάρες χωρίς κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση που απλά πάνε και κάνουν μια έναρξη στην εφορία (αν το κάνουν κι αυτό).
> ...

----------


## Arsi

> ηθελα να σου απαντησω στο ερωτημα σου που εθεσες πως μπορει να κρινει με σιγουρια ο ψυχοθεραπευτης αν χρειαζομαι φαρμακο. Στην δικη μου περιπτωση, δεν μου μιλησε για σιγουρια. Μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα με την παραμικρη υποψια οτι χρειαζεσαι θα σε παραπεμψω σε ψυχιατρο. Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι το νοημα: της συμπληρωματικης θεραπειας. Κ της συνεργασιας των ειδικων, οποτε χρειαζεται. 
> 
> Επισης στο θεμα της διαγνωσης, μου εχει γινει απο την ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου. Δλδ νομιζω οτι δεν παιζει να μην γινονται διαγνωσεις απο ψυχοθεραπευτες. Του τυπου εχεις καταθλιψη ή δεν εχεις ή εχεις διπολικη κλπ.


Ας πάρουμε σα δεδομένο πως η ψυχολόγος σου με την παραμικρή υποψία ότι χρειάζεσαι φαρμακοθεραπεία θα σου το έλεγε. Δημιουργούνται ερωτήματα όπως κατά πόσο θα σου το πρότεινε για κατάθλιψη ? Ποιο είναι το όριό της σ'αυτό? 
Κατάθλιψη που είναι απόλυτα αντιμετωπίσιμη με ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά χρειάζεται για παράδειγμα πιο μεγάλο 'ζόρι' να το πω έτσι και κυρίως χρόνο. 
Σίγουρα σε 'χτυπητές' περιπτώσεις θα γίνει η παραπομπή αλλά σε πιο ήπιες ?
Τότε, ας πούμε που πρωτοεπισκέφτηκες την ψυχοθεραπεύτριά σου εαν πήγαινες σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο το πιο πιθανό δε θα ήταν να σου δώσει φαρμακοθεραπεία?

Συνδυασμός και των 2 ναι αλλά πόσοι το κάνουν? Κ σε ποιες περιπτώσεις? με τι κριτήριο?

Από κει και πέρα είναι και στην ελεύθερη επιλογή του καθενός τι εργαλεία θα θελήσει να χρησιμοποιήσει για τη θεραπεία του. Αν θελήσει να το αντιμετωπίσει φαρμακευτικά, ψυχοθεραπευτικά, συνδυαστικά αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ζητάει βοήθεια για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης χωρίς να έχει εντοπίσει πως θέλει να προσεγγίσει το πρόβλημά του. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πρότεινα ψυχίατρο - ψυχοθεραπευτή. 

Για το θέμα διαγνώσεων το ανέλυσα σε προηγούμενο μνμ. Ναι κι εγώ έχω ακούσει για διαγνώσεις ψυχολόγων κατά καιρούς.

----------


## gus1973

Συμφωνώ σε αρκετά με τα όσα έχει αναφέρει η Arsi…

Εάν έπρεπε να επιλέξω αυτή τη στιγμή, θα εστίαζα σε ένα ψυχίατρο, φειδωλό στη χορήγηση φαρμάκων, ο οποίος δεν θα υποτιμούσε το ρόλο της φύσης (διατροφή, βιταμίνες, φυτικά σκευάσματα κ.λπ.) αλλά θα είχε ως οδηγό την ψυχοθεραπεία. Τα υπόλοιπα θα ήταν συμπληρωματικά για τις στιγμές της μεγάλης ανάγκης… Πολλά ζητάω ε;  :Smile:  Το έχω αντιληφθεί γι’ αυτό και συμβιβάζομαι με ένα συνδυασμό, που δεν ξέρω όμως αν προσεγγίζει το παραπάνω έτσι όπως το περιγράφω… 

Τον ψυχίατρο θα τον επέλεγα μιας και θεωρώ σημαντική τη επιστημονική γνώση πάνω στη σχέση: διαμόρφωση σκέψης και χημική ισορροπία εγκεφάλου (και αντίστροφα). Να σημειώσω ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει να γνωρίζω εγώ το πώς «δουλεύει» η παραπάνω σχέση. Δεν με αφορά, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί σχεδόν καθόλου και δεν είναι στις άμεσες προθέσεις μου να μπω στη διαδικασία να το μάθω. Θέλω όμως να το γνωρίζει ο γιατρός μου, ώστε να είναι σε θέση να παρέμβει όποτε το απαιτούν οι περιστάσεις… όποτε η κατάσταση φτάνει σε επικίνδυνα σημεία και χρειάζεται ανακούφιση… 

Έχω την εντύπωση (με βάση τη δική μου εμπειρία) ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθά… βοηθά κάτω από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες και το ενθαρρυντικό είναι ότι είναι δυνατόν να προκαλέσει μόνιμες και σημαντικές αλλαγές, στη καθημερινότητα του θεραπευόμενου. Βέβαια, όλο αυτό απαιτεί ένα κόπο και το σημαντικότερο ένα βάθος χρόνου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται…. Τι γίνεται όμως με τις περιπτώσεις όπου το άτομο νιώθει να χάνεται η γη κάτω από τα πόδια του; (ακόμη και μέσα στη θεραπεία). 

Ο καθένας αποτελεί μια ξεχωριστή και ιδιάζουσα προσωπικότητα, με διαφορετική προσέγγιση στα πράγματα, με διαφορετικές προσλαμβάνουσες, με διαφορετικές δεξιότητες όσον αφορά την επικοινωνία και την ικανότητα να εξωτερικεύει τα εσώτερα του. Διαφορετικές είναι και οι αντοχές του καθενός στον ψυχικό «πόνο»… και ο πόνος παίζει περίεργα παιχνίδια. Όταν είναι αρκετά έντονος, θεωρώ ότι δεν έχεις την πολυτέλεια να περιμένεις το χρονικό σημείο όπου θα έρθουν τα καλά της θεραπείας. Άσε που αν δεν αντέξεις είναι δυνατόν να προκληθούν σημαντικότερα ή και άλλα προβλήματα. Όσον αφορά την περίπτωση μου, είναι η δεύτερη φορά στα δυόμισι χρόνια της θεραπείας όπου δεν μπορώ να σηκώσω κεφάλι. Αναγνωρίζω ότι είμαι σε ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο, σε ένα στάδιο αλλαγών… αλλά πονάω υπερβολικά και αν και αναγνωρίζω ότι σε βάθος χρόνου θα είμαι καλύτερα, αυτή τη στιγμή δυσλειτουργώ. Δεν αντέχω τον πόνο. Από την άλλη είμαι ένας δύσκολος στην επικοινωνία άνθρωπος. Δεν βγάζω προς τα έξω το συναίσθημα με αποτέλεσμα, όταν «κλειδώνω» να μην δίνω σαφείς εικόνες για το τι συμβαίνουν μέσα μου… πρόβλημα…η θεραπεύτρια, μου έχει αναφέρει ότι την προηγούμενη φορά δεν είχα λάβει τα μηνύματα… έτσι η θεραπεία αυτή την στιγμή δεν με ανακουφίζει, ο πόνος εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει και πριν από κάποιο καιρό όλη αυτή η πίεση με οδήγησε στα επείγοντα εφημερεύοντος νοσοκομείου με σχετικά σοβαρό (πραγματικό) πρόβλημα υγείας, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να εξελιχθεί σε κάτι πιο επικίνδυνο. Τι γίνεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; Αν η θεραπευτική σχέση δεν δίνει ανακούφιση τι κάνεις; Όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει η Arsi θεωρώ ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η ανακούφιση (μέσω φαρμακευτικής αγωγής) θα μπορούσε να απαλύνει τον πόνο, ώστε να δημιουργηθεί το κατάλληλο έδαφος, για μια πιο αποτελεσματική ψυχοθεραπευτική παρέμβαση, μιας και μέσα σε όλη αυτή την τρικυμία αδυνατείς να συγκεντρωθείς, να σε ακούσεις και να εστιάσεις στη ρίζα του προβλήματος… 

Κάτι άλλο… έχω καταλήξει στο ότι δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνω σοβαρά υπόψη προηγούμενες «επιτυχίες» του ενός ή του άλλου θεραπευτή (ακόμη και σε περιπτώσεις που μοιάζουν αρκετά). Και αυτό πάλι λόγω της διαφορετικότητας του κάθε θεραπευόμενου (διαφορετικές αντιστάσεις, διάθεση για δουλειά κ.λπ.). Αν δούλεψε για κάποιον η συγκεκριμένη ψυχοθεραπεία δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα δουλέψει και για εμένα ή εσένα. Και εδώ, πέρα από το κομμάτι που μας αναλογεί, υπάρχει και το κομμάτι του θεραπευτή, μιας και είναι πιθανόν να έχει τη δυνατότητα να ανταπεξέρχεται σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις με συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά. Σε περιπτώσεις που είναι μέσα στο πεδίο των ικανοτήτων του…

Καταφεύγω και σε άλλους γιατρούς ακολουθώντας το ένστικτό μου και κρίνοντας από την ένταση του πόνου. «Χημικά» σκευάσματα δεν πήρα ακόμη (αν και το σκέφτομαι τελευταία) αλλά συνεχίζω να ψάχνομαι για μια δεύτερη γνώμη, για μια βοήθεια, για μια ανακούφιση…

Σχετικά με το πώς επιλέγουμε το θεραπευτή, έχω αντιληφθεί πια ότι είμαι μια καθαρά προσωπική υπόθεση… 
Συμφωνώ με τη marina ότι μια καλή αφετηρία είναι οι τυπικές σπουδές του θεραπευτή, με σημαντική την ύπαρξη μιας μεταπτυχιακής ειδίκευσης. Από εκεί και πέρα δοκιμάζουμε και βλέπουμε….

----------


## Sofia

> Αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου εμπειρία και με βάση αυτή θεωρώ ότι ένας καλός ψυχίατρος ειδικευμένος στην ψυχοθεραπεία, μπορεί να μας γλιτώσει χρόνο και χρήμα.


φυσικα! αν αντιμετωπιζουμε τον εαυτο μας, κανοντας πανω του οικονομια χρονου κ χρηματος...ας παμε στο πιο γρηγορο κ πιο φθηνο

----------


## alexandros3

Γνωρίζω ότι ψυχίατρος με ειιδίκευση στην ψυχοθερπαέια δεν είναι αναγκαστικά το πιο φτηνό. Μπορούν να κάνουν λεπτομερέστατη ανάλυση και εάν χρειαστεί φάρμακα. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και φθηνοί αλλά μπορούν να αναλάβουν πλήρως ψυχοθεραπεία διαρκείας και με τιμές διόλου ευκαταφρόνητες.
Φαντάζομαι ότι υπέρογκα ποσά χρεώσεων είναι μάλλον ύποπτα όπως ενδεχομένως και μικρά ποσά. 


Να κάνω και 'γω μια ερώτηση: υπάρχει νομίζετε κάποια ειδοποιός διαφορά για το εάν κάποιος/α θα διαλέξει ειδικό του ιδίου ή αντίθετου φύλου;

Επίσης σαν τους οδοντίατρους νομίζω ισχύει και με τους... ειδικούς: υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα: ο καθένας θα προσπαθήσει να το λύσει πρωτίστως βασιζόμενος στην ειδίκευση του... ο περιοδοντολόγος αλλιώς, ο προσθετικός αλλιώς κτλ : )

----------


## deleted-member141015

Ξέρετε, σέβομαι απόλυτα τις προσωπικές εμπειρίες. Ο καθένας μας έχει αρκετές, μέσα από τη συναναστροφή με διάφορες κατηγορίες επαγγελματιών. Αλλά είμαι πέρα για πέρα αντίθετη στη μετάφραση των προσωπικών εμπειριών ως γενικά συμπεράσματα σχετικά με το ρόλο, τις αρμοδιότητες, τα χαρακτηριστικά κλπ μιας ομάδας επαγγελματιών.

Η δική μου πάντως προσωπική εμπειρία από τη συνεργασία με άλλες ειδικότητες, είναι συνολικά θετική. Έχω θεραπευόμενους που μου παρέπεμψαν νευρολόγοι, ψυχίατροι, άλλοι γιατροί, άλλοι ψυχολόγοι/ψυχίατροι-ψυχοθεραπευτές, καθώς και θεραπευόμενους που έχω είτε ενθαρρύνει είτε παραπέμψει σε άλλες ειδικότητες. Νομίζω πως είναι αρνητικό αν κάποιος βλέπει ανταγωνιστικά ή με προκατάληψη το ρόλο άλλων επαγγελματιών, γιατί και ενημερώνεται επιλεκτικά-ελλιπώς και όλο αυτό είναι εις βάρος του θεραπευόμενου. 

Τώρα ως προς τα δεδομένα, να πω ότι άσχετα με το τι λέει ο κάθε ειδικός σχετικά με τις αρμοδιότητές του, υπάρχουν και έγκυρες πηγές πληροφόρησης. Για παράδειγμα, δείτε μια σύντομη περιγραφή του American Psychological Association για το τι μπορεί να κάνει ο ψυχολόγος, από τον κώδικα δεοντολογίας τους: http://www.apa.org/ethics/code/index.aspx. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα εκπαίδευσης και νομικού πλαισίου-ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών της κάθε χώρας.

Θα επανέλθω γιατί πρέπει να φύγω  :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Το νομικό πλαίσιο ενδεχομένως να είναι το πρόβλημα μαρίνα... όντως.

----------


## Sofia

> Ας πάρουμε σα δεδομένο πως η ψυχολόγος σου με την παραμικρή υποψία ότι χρειάζεσαι φαρμακοθεραπεία θα σου το έλεγε. Δημιουργούνται ερωτήματα όπως κατά πόσο θα σου το πρότεινε για κατάθλιψη ? Ποιο είναι το όριό της σ'αυτό?


Μα για καταθλιψη μιλαω, για κατι που εζησα κ με απασχολησε.
Το οριο ειναι η παραμικρη αμφιβολια ή υποψια της οτι μπορει και να τα χρειαζομαι. Αυτο μου ειπε, και δεν ειχα λογο να την αμφισβητησω καθως ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενη απο την δουλεια της. Οπως ξερω κ περιπτωσεις οπου ο ψυχοθεραπευτης δεν ξεκιναει ή δεν συνεχιζει ψυχοθεραπεια με τον πελατη του αν δεν παρει κ φαρμακευτικη αγωγη,εφοσον κριθει απαραιτητο.




> Σίγουρα σε 'χτυπητές' περιπτώσεις θα γίνει η παραπομπή αλλά σε πιο ήπιες ?
> Τότε, ας πούμε που πρωτοεπισκέφτηκες την ψυχοθεραπεύτριά σου εαν πήγαινες σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο το πιο πιθανό δε θα ήταν να σου δώσει φαρμακοθεραπεία?
> 
> Συνδυασμός και των 2 ναι αλλά πόσοι το κάνουν? Κ σε ποιες περιπτώσεις? με τι κριτήριο?Από κει και πέρα είναι και στην ελεύθερη επιλογή του καθενός τι εργαλεία θα θελήσει να χρησιμοποιήσει για τη θεραπεία του. Αν θελήσει να το αντιμετωπίσει φαρμακευτικά, ψυχοθεραπευτικά, συνδυαστικά αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ζητάει βοήθεια για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης χωρίς να έχει εντοπίσει πως θέλει να προσεγγίσει το πρόβλημά του. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πρότεινα ψυχίατρο - ψυχοθεραπευτή.




Απο τη στιγμη που υπάρχει μια μικρη πιθανοτητα, και αυτη δεν αντιμετωπιζεται ως ηπια, αλλα ως σοβαρη πιθανοτητα, εστω κι αν μιλαμε για το ελαχιστο ποσοστο,εγω προσωπικα καλυπτομαι. Δλδ αισθανομαι καλα κ ασφαλης στην ψυχοθεραπευτικη διαδικασια. Κ αν χρειαστω ενισχυσεις εμπιστευομαι τον θεραπευτη μου οτι θα ειναι εκει να το δει κ εμενα οτι μπορω να αναγνωρισω οτι δεν παω καλα. Θα μου πεις ειναι ρισκο....ολα εχουν ρισκο, καθε κινηση μας κ οτι κ αν κανουμε ποτε δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε τον απολυτο ελεγχο οποιασδηποτε κινησης μας. Μπορουμε ομως καθε φορα να προσπαθουμε να νιωσουμε εμας, χωρις πολλες παρεμβολες κ εκλογικευσεις κ θεωριες κ επιστημονικες αναλυσεις. Μονοι μπλεκομαστε τις περισσοτερες φορες με 300 ειδικοτητες, 500 επιστημονες, 240 διαγνωσεις. Κι αλλες πληροφοριες, κι αλλες γνωμες κ αλλες νεες αποψεις κ δεν συμμαζευεται...φαυλος κυκλος. Ενω οι απαντησεις ειναι απλα μεσα μας. Λιγη εμπιστοσυνη χρειαζεται να δειξουμε σ αυτο που νιωθουμε...κ πιστη οτι μπορουμε να τα καταφερουμε. 

Σε οτι αφορα εμενα, πηγα χωρις πολλα πολλα με την λογικη του "βλεποντας κ κανοντας" αλλα ταυτοχρονα δεν ηθελα να ξεκινησω με φαρμακα εχοντας ενα κακο ιστορικο/προηγουμενο με την μητερα μου.Δεν απεκλεισα ομως ποτε το ενδεχομενο οτι μπορει κ να τα χρειαστω σε καποια φαση της θεραπειας μου κ δεν το αποκλειω ουτε για το μελλον μου. Φυσικα ειναι ζητημα επιλογων πολλα πραγματα σ αυτη τη ζωη...οπως κ ο τροπος που θελουμε να θεραπευτουμε ή αν θελουμε να θεραπευτουμε- περα απο το αν μπορουμε.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Να κάνω και 'γω μια ερώτηση: υπάρχει νομίζετε κάποια ειδοποιός διαφορά για το εάν κάποιος/α θα διαλέξει ειδικό του ιδίου ή αντίθετου φύλου;


marina, 

εκτός από τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και σημαντικά που έγραψες πιο πάνω, όπως και άλλα μέλη, να 'σαι καλά και για το λινκ που άφησες. 
Θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να πεις τη γνώμη σου σχετικά με την ερώτηση που έκανε ο αλέξανδρος η οποία με έχει απασχολήσει και εμένα. Αν έχει δηλαδή κάποια σημασία, μεταξύ άλλων, όταν και το φύλο του θεραπευτή μπορεί να αποτελέσει κριτήριο για την επιλογή του, είτε συνειδητά είτε υποσυνείδητα.

----------


## Σουέλ

καλησπερα. πρωτη φορα γραφω στο forum εγινα μελος πριν απο δεκα λεπτα. δεν εχω παρακολουθησει το θεμα απο την αρχη αλλα οσον αφορα το φυλο του ψυχοθεραπευτη που θα επιλεξουμε, παιζει ρολο σε πολλες περιπτωσεις αλλα νομιζω οτι μονο ο ιδιος ο ψυχοθεραπευτης το γνωριζει ή μαλλον το καταλαβαινει μετα απο καποιο ευλογο διαστημα και σε παραπεμπει σε συναδελφο αντιθετου φυλου. πιστευω οι πιο ψυχαναλυτικοι το θεωρουν θεμα.

----------


## whoami

> Γνωρίζω ότι ψυχίατρος με ειιδίκευση στην ψυχοθερπαέια δεν είναι αναγκαστικά το πιο φτηνό. Μπορούν να κάνουν λεπτομερέστατη ανάλυση και εάν χρειαστεί φάρμακα. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και φθηνοί αλλά μπορούν να αναλάβουν πλήρως ψυχοθεραπεία διαρκείας και με τιμές διόλου ευκαταφρόνητες.
> Φαντάζομαι ότι υπέρογκα ποσά χρεώσεων είναι μάλλον ύποπτα όπως ενδεχομένως και μικρά ποσά. 
> 
> 
> Να κάνω και 'γω μια ερώτηση: υπάρχει νομίζετε κάποια ειδοποιός διαφορά για το εάν κάποιος/α θα διαλέξει ειδικό του ιδίου ή αντίθετου φύλου;
> 
> Επίσης σαν τους οδοντίατρους νομίζω ισχύει και με τους... ειδικούς: υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα: ο καθένας θα προσπαθήσει να το λύσει πρωτίστως βασιζόμενος στην ειδίκευση του... ο περιοδοντολόγος αλλιώς, ο προσθετικός αλλιώς κτλ : )


Ξέρεις το μπέρδεμα που υπάρχει ανάμεσα σε ψυχολόγους και ψυχιάτρους(τουλάχιστον σε μένα υπάρχει ακόμα), υπάρχει και σε άλλες ειδικότητες.π.χ. αυτό που λες για την οδοντιατρική, ο οδοντίατρος μου και αρκετά ψαγμένο άτομο μου έχει πει ότι ο περιοδοντολόγος δεν υπάρχει σαν ειδικότητα αναγνωρισμένη στην Ελλάδα. Υπάρχει οδοντίατρος και υπάρχουν και παιδοδοντίατροι αναγνωρισμένοι, περιοδοντολόγος είναι έννοια σε κολλέγια του εξωτερικού όχι όμως αναγνωρισμένη στην Ελλάδα(ελπίζω να μην κάνω λάθος στον όρο και τον μπερδεύω με κάποιον άλλο όρο).

Τώρα όσον αφορά το ίδιο φύλο ή όχι, γνώμη μου είναι ότι μπορείς να απαντήσεις σ'αυτό ρωτώντας τον εαυτό σου κάτι άλλο: μπορείς να έχεις σαν πραγματικό φίλο ένα άτομο του άλλου φύλου ή όχι, παρά μόνο σαν ερωτικό στόχο; Η εμπειρία η δική μου είναι ότι πολύ πιο εύκολα και ουσιαστικά έχω ανοιχτεί σε γυναίκες-φίλες παρά σε άντρες όπου κάποια θέματα είναι 'ταμπού' να συζητιούνται ανάμεσά τους και γενικά κάποιες 'αδυναμίες' προτιμάμε να μην τις δείχνουμε 
ανάμεσά μας. Προσωπική μου γνώμη και εμπειρία αυτή,έτσι? Δεν σημαίνει ότι εφαρμόζεται σε όλους αυτό.

----------


## Sofia

> καλησπερα. πρωτη φορα γραφω στο forum εγινα μελος πριν απο δεκα λεπτα. δεν εχω παρακολουθησει το θεμα απο την αρχη αλλα οσον αφορα το φυλο του ψυχοθεραπευτη που θα επιλεξουμε, παιζει ρολο σε πολλες περιπτωσεις αλλα νομιζω οτι μονο ο ιδιος ο ψυχοθεραπευτης το γνωριζει ή μαλλον το καταλαβαινει μετα απο καποιο ευλογο διαστημα και σε παραπεμπει σε συναδελφο αντιθετου φυλου. πιστευω οι πιο ψυχαναλυτικοι το θεωρουν θεμα.


καλως ηρθες :Smile: 

ναι υποθετω κι εγω πώς για τους πιο ψυχαναλυτικους, ειναι θεμα. το ειχα κι εγω καθως ειχα μια προτιμηση στο γυναικειο φυλο. Νομιζω επισης οτι για τον καθενα ενα τετοιο ζητημα, απανταται στα πλαισια της θεραπειας του κ εκει βρισκει την απαντηση εφοσον τον απασχολει.

----------


## Sofia

> Η εμπειρία η δική μου είναι ότι πολύ πιο εύκολα και ουσιαστικά έχω ανοιχτεί σε γυναίκες-φίλες παρά σε άντρες όπου κάποια θέματα είναι 'ταμπού' να συζητιούνται ανάμεσά τους και γενικά κάποιες 'αδυναμίες' προτιμάμε να μην τις δείχνουμε ανάμεσά μας.


Αυτο whoami το εχω ακουσει απο πολλους αντρες γνωστους μου που μπηκαν στη διαδικασια της ψυχοθεραπειας.

----------


## whoami

> Αυτο whoami το εχω ακουσει απο πολλους αντρες γνωστους μου που μπηκαν στη διαδικασια της ψυχοθεραπειας.


Άρα, όπως λένε, σύμπτωση επαναλαμβανόμενη παύει να είναι σύμπτωση και κάτι σημαίνει αυτό...

----------


## Sofia

τι να σου πω...δεν ξερω...αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι κ για τον καθε αντρα σημαινει απαραιτητα κατι ιδιο...

----------


## whoami

> τι να σου πω...δεν ξερω...αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι κ για τον καθε αντρα σημαινει απαραιτητα κατι ιδιο...


<< Αυτο whoami το εχω ακουσει απο πολλους αντρες γνωστους μου που μπηκαν στη διαδικασια της ψυχοθεραπειας.>>

Υ.Γ. παρακαλώ να γραφτεί στα πρακτικά, ότι εγώ το είπα πριν αρχίσω την διαδικασία της ψυχοθεραπείας  :Wink:   :Smile: )
Είναι μωρέ το πως μεγάλωναν/μεγαλώνουν? οι γονείς τα αγόρια τους, από το εσύ είσαι ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ, μέχρι το οι ΑΝΤΡΕΣ δεν κλαίνε και λοιπές παπ...ριές.Από εκεί ξεκινάει το όλο θέμα στο πως βλέπουν οι άντρες και το αντίθετο φύλο και το πως συμπεριφέρονται μεταξύ τους στις αντροπαρέες. Εξαιρέσεις φυσικά και θα υπάρχουν, αλλά ο κανόνας πιστεύω είναι αυτός.

----------


## whoami

[QUOTE=Adzik;233591]Αγαπητε μασ Whoami.. αυτο που περιγραφεισ ειναι μαλλον δυσθημια.. δηλαδη χρονια ηπιασ μορφησ καταθλιψη.. ενα μονιμο δεν ειμαι σκ**α αλλα ουτε καλα.. το μονο που ξερω εινια πωσ δεν ειμια ευτυχισμενοσ..

Αλήθεια, τι διαφορά έχει η δυσθυμία με την ανηδονία? Η' δεν σχετίζονται η μία με την άλλη έννοια?

----------


## Arsi

> Μπορουμε ομως καθε φορα να προσπαθουμε να νιωσουμε εμας, χωρις πολλες παρεμβολες κ εκλογικευσεις κ θεωριες κ επιστημονικες αναλυσεις. Μονοι μπλεκομαστε τις περισσοτερες φορες με 300 ειδικοτητες, 500 επιστημονες, 240 διαγνωσεις. Κι αλλες πληροφοριες, κι αλλες γνωμες κ αλλες νεες αποψεις κ δεν συμμαζευεται...φαυλος κυκλος. Ενω οι απαντησεις ειναι απλα μεσα μας. Λιγη εμπιστοσυνη χρειαζεται να δειξουμε σ αυτο που νιωθουμε...κ πιστη οτι μπορουμε να τα καταφερουμε.


Ναι συμφωνώ κατά κύριο λόγο παίζει ρόλο η θέληση και η πίστη στη θεραπεία μας ( με αυτό ξεκίνησα άλλωστε την κουβέντα..). Όμως θεωρώ σημαντική και την ενημέρωσή μας και για τις ειδικότητες, τις προσεγγίσεις κοκ
Ένας συνδυασμός δεδομένων και εσωτερικού ενστίκτου για τα επόμενα βήματά μας  :Smile: 

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει να ενημερώνομαι και χαίρομαι για κάποια συν πράγματα που έμαθα από τη Μαρίνα σήμερα. Το θεωρώ απαραίτητο και αυτό. 
Γιατί ξέρεις, καμιά φορά το συναίσθημά μας λειτουργεί με κριτήριο μιας υπάρχουσας κατάστασης, δε σημαίνει πως πάντα είναι αντικειμενικό.
Θέλει νομίζω έναν συνδυασμό λογικής και συναισθήματος.

Για παράδειγμα αν κάποιος έχει στο μυαλό του ότι ψυχοθεραπεία σημαίνει '' συζητάω με κάποιον και με συμβουλεύει '' (εντελώς άτοπο πέρα για πέρα αλλά το έχω ακούσει από πολλούς) φυσικά το συναίσθημά του θα δημιουργεί αποστροφή ίσως στη διαδικασία.
Κ πάει λέγοντας για οτιδήποτε και οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία θεραπείας.

Ακόμα μια φορά θα το πω (αν κ δεν το τηρώ δυστυχώς συστηματικά αλλά επιλεκτικά όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη - είμαι κ τεμπέλα τι να κάνουμε λολ) η γνώση και η ενημέρωση είναι δύναμη. Μέσα απ'αυτήν μπορούμε να εμπλουτίσουμε και να κάνουμε πιο δυνατό 
και το ένστικτό μας, πιο κοντινό στην αλήθεια .

----------


## Arsi

> φυσικα! αν αντιμετωπιζουμε τον εαυτο μας, κανοντας πανω του οικονομια χρονου κ χρηματος...ας παμε στο πιο γρηγορο κ πιο φθηνο


Εμένα προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει η οικονομία χρόνου κατάθλιψης και χρήματος δεν το συζητάμε ! με την προυπόθεση ενός καλού αποτελέσματος πάντα. 
Πιστεύω πως τους περισσότερους θα ενδιέφερε ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα σε όσο το δυνατό συντομότερο διάστημα.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> marina, 
> 
> εκτός από τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και σημαντικά που έγραψες πιο πάνω, όπως και άλλα μέλη, να 'σαι καλά και για το λινκ που άφησες. 
> Θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να πεις τη γνώμη σου σχετικά με την ερώτηση που έκανε ο αλέξανδρος η οποία με έχει απασχολήσει και εμένα. Αν έχει δηλαδή κάποια σημασία, μεταξύ άλλων, όταν και το φύλο του θεραπευτή μπορεί να αποτελέσει κριτήριο για την επιλογή του, είτε συνειδητά είτε υποσυνείδητα.


Ναι, ήθελα να απαντήσω και χθες αλλά δεν πρόφτασα  :Smile:  

Από την άποψη της αποτελεσματικότητας μιας ψυχοθεραπείας, γενικά μιλώντας, δεν παίζει ρόλο το φύλο του θεραπευτή. Σε κάποιες ειδικές περιπτώσεις, όπως π.χ. σε θύματα σεξουαλικής κακοποίησης, μπορεί να έχει σημασία. Επίσης, σε κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις, π.χ. θεραπεία ζεύγους, είναι μερικές φορές σκόπιμο να υπάρχουν δύο συν-θεραπευτές (τις περισσότερες φορές όχι). Και τέλος, σωστά αναφέρθηκε κάπου ότι σε κάποιες προσεγγίσεις (π.χ. ψυχαναλυτική) μπορεί να έχει σημασία - εγώ θα έλεγα ότι δεν έχει ακριβώς σημασία, αλλά ότι λόγω των θεωρητικών αρχών της προσέγγισης μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί στη διάρκεια της θεραπείας (συζητώντας π.χ. θέματα 'μεταβίβασης').

Από την πλευρά του θεραπευόμενου, καλό είναι να ξεκινά κανείς θεραπεία με κάποιον που νιώθει άνετα να επικοινωνήσει και να εμπιστευτεί. Έτσι, πιθανώς για κάποιον να παίζει ρόλο και το φύλο στην επιλογή του θεραπευτή. Αυτό δεν είναι κακό, αντιθέτως. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος νιώθει ξεκάθαρα ότι προτιμά άντρα ή γυναίκα θεραπευτή στην πρώτη του απόπειρα για ψυχοθεραπεία, καλό είναι να ακούσει τον εαυτό του, δεν υπάρχει λόγος σε αυτή τη φάση να αντιμετωπίσει μια επιπρόσθετη δυσκολία.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Από την πλευρά του θεραπευόμενου, καλό είναι να ξεκινά κανείς θεραπεία με κάποιον που νιώθει άνετα να επικοινωνήσει και να εμπιστευτεί


Ναι, κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω ότι έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία. 

Σ' ευχαριστώ που απάντησες  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member141015

Πάντως να πω (γενικά για όσα γράφτηκαν) ότι σαν κουλτούρα, έχουμε μια τάση στη χώρα μας να καταφεύγουμε στο 'γιατρό' και το 'φάρμακο'. Δεν αμφισβητώ την ανάγκη για 'διάγνωση' και 'θεραπεία', αλλά βρε παιδιά, πάρα πολλές φορές, οι θεραπευόμενοι δεν εμπίπτουν σε κάποια επίσημη διαγνωστική κατηγορία! Επίσης, η διάγνωση σίγουρα δεν γίνεται μέσα σε 5-10 λεπτά, ούτε καν μέσα σε μια πρώτη συνεδρία. Και τέλος, κάτι που εντοπίστηκε μεταγενέστερα, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι προϋπήρχε και απλά ο προηγούμενος 'ειδικός' δεν το αναγνώρισε ή έκανε 'λάθος'.

Μερικά συμπτώματα κάνουν μπαμ και είναι φανερή, όχι η ακριβής διάγνωση, αλλά η ανάγκη για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση. Πολλές φορές έχω φτύσει αίμα προσπαθώντας να πείσω ανθρώπους που ξεκάθαρα έχουν ανάγκη, να απευθυνθούν σε νευρολόγο, ψυχίατρο ή και κλινική. Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που προσπαθούν να ονομάσουν 'διαταραχή' καταστάσεις που κινούνται στο (μεγάλο) εύρος της φυσιολογικότητας. 

Στην πρόταση που θα γίνει για μια ανησυχία, ένα σύμπτωμα, παίζουν ρόλο πολλά, σε ένα φόρουμ αναγκαστικά βασίζεται κανείς σε όσα γράφονται, με τον τρόπο που γράφονται. Οπότε, αν και κατανοώ την ανάγκη για οικονομία χρόνου και χρήμάτων, ή την ανάγκη να νιώσω ασφάλεια με τον καλύτερο ειδικό, καλό είναι να πηγαίνουμε βήμα-βήμα και ξεκινώντας με την (ανάλογα με την περίπτωση) πιο ήπια παρέμβαση. Συχνά, οι περιττές παρεμβάσεις, έχουν μεγαλύτερο κόστος και οργανικά και ψυχολογικά απ' όσο φανταζόμαστε.

----------


## Arsi

> Οπότε, αν και κατανοώ την ανάγκη για οικονομία χρόνου και χρήμάτων, ή την ανάγκη να νιώσω ασφάλεια με τον καλύτερο ειδικό, καλό είναι να πηγαίνουμε βήμα-βήμα και ξεκινώντας με την (ανάλογα με την περίπτωση) πιο ήπια παρέμβαση. Συχνά, οι περιττές παρεμβάσεις, έχουν μεγαλύτερο κόστος και οργανικά και ψυχολογικά απ' όσο φανταζόμαστε.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Μαρίνα μου.
Μου άρεσε η επισήμανση πως πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί με τις επιλογές θεραπείας που φαινομενικά μπορεί να δείχνουν εξοικονομιτικές από άποψη χρόνου, χρήματος αλλά στην ουσία κάτω απ'το περιτύλιγμα να υπάρχει χάσιμο. 
Και συμφωνώ επίσης ότι πρέπει να ξεκινάμε βήμα βήμα και ήπια.
Υπάρχει μια τάση γενικά θα μιλήσω ' fast food' για πολλούς με αποτέλεσμα για παράδειγμα η εξοικονόμηση χρήματος ή χρόνου πείνας (ας μιλήσω μεταφορικά μιας κ είπα για φαστ φουντ) μακροχρόνια επιφέρει μεγαλύτερο κόστος από ότι κέρδος. 

Προσωπικά, όταν μίλησα για οικονομία χρόνου- χρήματος εννοούσα με την προυπόθεση ενός καλού αποτελέσματος.
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν και τον τρόπο που θεωρώ πιο επικερδή για τον εαυτό μου συνδυάζοντας πολλές παραμέτρους.
Αν γυρνούσα κάποια χρόνια πίσω στη φάση που ήμουν εντελώς δυσλειτουργική θα επέλεγα σίγουρα συνδυασμό φαρμακοθεραπείας και ψυχοθεραπείας, χωρίς 2η σκέψη. Η κακή εμπειρία που είχα από τότε ήταν η μη αναγνώριση από ειδικούς της ανάγκης μου με αποτέλεσμα να περάσω μεγάλο ψυχοφθόρο διάστημα που ούτε κατά διάνοια δε θα ήθελα να ξαναζήσω. Νομίζω πως τότε έχασα πολύτιμο χρόνο. 
Τώρα επιλέγω ψυχοθεραπεία ασυζητητή.

Αλλά ακόμα και για την ψυχοθεραπεία ο χρόνος είναι πολύτιμος. Και στον κερδισμένο χρόνο έγκειται να βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος ειδικός, με την κατάλληλη κατάρτιση, τη χημεία, η κατάλληλη προσέγγιση, η αναγνώριση του αποτελέσματος στη ζωή μας κ άλλα που δε μου έρχονται πρόχειρα τώρα.
Αυτά, για να διευκρινίσω τι εννοούσα εγώ λέγοντας οικονομία χρόνου, χρήματος  :Smile: 

Αλλά δε θα μπορούσα να πω ποτέ ότι οι παράγοντες χρόνος χρήμα είναι αμελητέοι ή μη σημαντικοί για τη ζωή μου.

----------


## marian_m

> φυσικα! αν αντιμετωπιζουμε τον εαυτο μας, κανοντας πανω του οικονομια χρονου κ χρηματος...ας παμε στο πιο γρηγορο κ πιο φθηνο


Δεν αντιμετωπίζω σε καμιά περίπτωση τον εαυτό μου με αυτό τον τρόπο. Αντιθέτως μάλιστα. Αν ήταν έτσι, δεν θα είχα κανένα λόγο να συνεχίσω την ψυχοθεραπεία για μερικά χρόνια ακόμη, αφότου ξεπέρασα το πρόβλημα. Από τη στιγμή που είχα την τύχη να βρω έναν σωστό επαγγελματία, που συνδύαζε και τα δύο, δε βλέπω γιατί θα έπρεπε να προτιμώ να πληρώνω δύο επαγγελματίες.

----------


## whoami

Μιλώντας για ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο ή ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή μου προέκυψε ένα ερώτημα που δεν ξέρω, ίσως πρέπει να ανοίξω νέο τόπικ γι'αυτό. 
Δηλαδή, αναρωτιέμαι,οκ πες υποθετικά ότι πάω σε ψυχίατρο και ο ψυχίατρος μου γράφει φάρμακα. Κι εγώ δουλεύω παράλληλα. Πόσο λειτουργικός θα είμαι στην δουλειά μου το διάστημα τουλάχιστον της προσαρμογής του οργανισμού στα φάρμακα??? Θα μπορώ να εργαστώ ή θα είναι τόσες οι παρενέργειες(π.χ. απ'ότι διαβάζω υπνηλία, ναυτίες κλπ) που δεν θα μπορώ να λειτουργήσω και ίσως να έχω πρόβλημα με τον εργοδότη μου?
Με αυτό το σκεπτικό ίσως να είναι πιο σωστή η ψυχοθεραπεία, είμαι λάθος? δεν ξέρω...

----------


## alexandros3

Κοίτα εμένα μετά απο καιρό συνεδριών χωρίς καθόλου φάρμακα σε μία φάση που αλλάξανε πολλά στη ζωή μου (γράψε όλα), μου έγραψε. Τα πήρα για λίγο επηρέαζαν τη δουλεια μου, του το ειπα, τα σταματησαμε και οκ.
Πήγαινε όμως σε ένα "σοβαρό". Αυτό απλά θα έλεγα. Και ψάξε λίγο από προηγούμενους που είχαν πάει τι λένε κτλ.
Επίσης αν στη μέση της συνεδρίας σηκώνει τηλέφωνα, μιλάει κτλ, μάλλον όχι...
Χμ... ψάξε και τους τοίχους για κανά πτυχίο αναγνωρισμένο... : )

----------


## Adzik

Whoami.. καλητερα για ενα δυο μηνεσ να επηρεαστει η αποδοτικοτητα σου την δουλεια.. παρα να χειροτερευσει η καταθλιψη και να μην μπορειν να λειτουργησεισ καθολου..να χασεισ την μνημη σου.την συγκεντρωση μου.. αργοτερα..δεσ το δαν επενδυση..

εμενα τον πρωτο μηνα με ψηλο καλυπταν.. οι συναδελφοι τουσ ειχα πει πως επερνα φαρμακα για το αγχοσ.. και ειχαν παρενεργειες... και καλα.. αν μπορεισ την 1 τη εβδομαδα να παρεις αδεια..εστω 2-3 μερεσ καλα θα ηταν.. να δεισ κι εσυ πωσ θα εισαι .. χωρισ να ανυσηχεις.. :Smile:  :Smile:  αξιζει!!!

----------


## ανεμος

Γεια σου φιλε μου
Την πρωτη φορα που εγραψα εδω εθεσα ενα προβληματισμο μου,σημερα θα ηθελα να γραψω για σενα......
Λοιπον πως ξεκιναμε?Ξεκιναμε απο την παραδοχη οτι η ζωη μου οπως ειναι σημερα δεν μου αρεσει και οτι θελω να την αλλαξω.Ξεκιναμε απο την παραδοχη οτι εκανα μεχρι τωρα και οτι δεν εκανα μεχρι τωρα εχει το αποτελεσμα οτι αυτη (η ζωη μου) δεν αλλαζει και οτι χρειαζομαι βοηθεια.Σταματαω το μυαλο μου που εχει την ταση να με γεμιζει με ενοχη η ντροπη η φοβο η οτιδηποτε αλλο για να μην ζητησω βοηθεια(σεναρια,φαντασιες κ.α).Ζηταω πληροφοριες(οπως εκανες εσυ εδω στο φορουμ) ψαχνω και εμπιστευομαι ανθρωπους που εχουν την εμπειρια να με καθοδηγησουν...Συλλεγω τις πληροφοριες και επιλεγω συνειδητα μια απο αυτες ξεροντας ομως γιατι επελεξα αυτη και οχι την αλλη.......Η θεραπεια σου ξεκιναει απο την πρωτη παραδοχη και συνεχιζεται στην καρεκλα του θεραπευομενου και απλα εμπιστευεσαι τον ειδικο οτι ξερει αυτο που κανει..

Θελω μονο να σου πω οτι την θεραπεια σου δεν μπορεις να την ελεγξεις δλδ να ελεγξεις και να προεξοφλησεις το αποτελεσμα,εσυ θα κανεις το καλυτερο που μπορεις και το αποτελεσμα θα ερθει μονο αν αφεθεις στα χερια του ειδικου....ακομα και λαθος επιλογη να εχεις κανει αν ξερεις γιατι επελεξες αυτον και οχι τον αλλο θα ξερεις που εχεις κανει λαθος και θα μπορεις να το διορθωσεις.....ολα αυτα ειναι μεσα στην θεραπεια και σε αυτο που αναζητας.........καλη τυχη..................

----------


## marian_m

> Μιλώντας για ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο ή ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή μου προέκυψε ένα ερώτημα που δεν ξέρω, ίσως πρέπει να ανοίξω νέο τόπικ γι'αυτό. 
> Δηλαδή, αναρωτιέμαι,οκ πες υποθετικά ότι πάω σε ψυχίατρο και ο ψυχίατρος μου γράφει φάρμακα. Κι εγώ δουλεύω παράλληλα. Πόσο λειτουργικός θα είμαι στην δουλειά μου το διάστημα τουλάχιστον της προσαρμογής του οργανισμού στα φάρμακα??? Θα μπορώ να εργαστώ ή θα είναι τόσες οι παρενέργειες(π.χ. απ'ότι διαβάζω υπνηλία, ναυτίες κλπ) που δεν θα μπορώ να λειτουργήσω και ίσως να έχω πρόβλημα με τον εργοδότη μου?
> Με αυτό το σκεπτικό ίσως να είναι πιο σωστή η ψυχοθεραπεία, είμαι λάθος? δεν ξέρω...


Βρες έναν σωστό ειδικό και θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες. Μπορεί να μη χρειαστείς καν φάρμακα, μπορεί τα φάρμακα να μην έχουν καμιά παρενέργεια, μπορεί να έχουν και να σε προειδοποιήσει ο γιατρός πώς να το χειριστείς. Άπειρα μπορεί που μπορεί πιο πολύ να σε μπερδέψουν και όχι να σε βοηθήσουν. Κάνε το βήμα και τα πράγματα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους.

----------


## whoami

Κατανοητά αυτά που λέτε κι ευχαριστώ,
απλά μου είπαν μια μινι-ιστορία για έναν άνθρωπο που από τότε που άρχισε να παίρνει φάρμακα μέσω κάποιου γιατρού έγινε η σκιά του εαυτού του, γι'αυτό ρώτησα. Γιατί κι εγώ στο μυαλό μου είχα ότι οκ, δεν είναι ταμπού τα φάρμακα, αν ο γιατρός πει ότι πρέπει να πάρω θα τα πάρω, όπως παίρνουμε κάθε άλλο φάρμακο που μας δίνουν οι γιατροί. Αλλά με αυτό και σκεφτόμενος και το θέμα της δουλειάς άρχισα να το βλέπω πιο διστακτικά το θέμα της φαρμακοθεραπείας, γι'αυτό ήθελα την γνώμη σας.
Άδεια από την δουλειά έτσι στα ξεκάρφωτα για καμμιά βδομάδα Adzik μου δεν παίζει...Ούτε να με καλύψει κανείς παίζει... Έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα, ο καθένας εκεί παίζει για την πάρτι του, για το τομάρι του λαϊκά ή για το παντεσπάνι του, επίσης λαϊκά. Δυστυχώς...Να μην σου πω ότι θα το πάρουν σαν αφορμή για να πουν διάφορα...  :Frown:

----------


## alexandros3

Σε ό,τι αφορά τα φάρμακα, έχω συναντήσει άτομα για τα οποία λέω, αποκλείετεαι, πρέπει να πάιρνουν κάτι, αλλά αν τα ρωτάω ευθέως απαντάνε, όχι είμαι εναντίον των φαρμάκων. Οπότε ζουνε το άγχος τους, μερικές φορές και μεγάλο, αλλά είναι επιλογή τους. Η λειτουργικότητα τους δεν πλείτεται και επιχειρούν να το διορθώσουν είτε με συνεδρίες, είτε με αλλαγές στις συνθήκες, είτε και με τα δύο. Μερικές φορές μάλιστα έχουν απλούστατα αποδεχτεί ότι "αυτό είναι" και δεν τους πολυνοιάζει, δεν θεωρούν ότι αυτπροσδιορίζονται από το άγχος. Τώρα κατά πόσο αποδέχονται τις επιπτώσεις π.χ. ερρατικότητα, κλείσιμο, αφερεγγυοήτητα των αντιδράσεων και της συνέπειας κτλ άλλο θέμα.
Πάντως, από τη στιγμή που κάποιος έχει μάθει να αναγνωρίζει αυτά τα σημάδια (ως σημάδια άγχους) τότε μάλλον δεν τον πολυνοιάζει και δέχεται τον άλλο ολόκληρο ή καθόλου ή μέρη του. 

Επίσης γνωρίζω άτομο το οποίο πήγε σε δύο ειδικούς, ο ένας τον μπάφιασε στα φάρμακα, ο άλλος καθόλου (παρά μόνο ένα zanax περιστασιακά). Στον δεύτερο έμεινε, μετά από ενάμισυ χρόνο είχε επανακτήσει έλεγχο της ζωής του και δεν είχε πια κρίσεις πανικού. 
Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι ως ένα βαθμό (ως ένα βαθμό, δεν είναι το επαγγελμά μας αυτό) είναι σαφέστατα και προσωπική επιλογή η λήψη φαρμάκων ή μη. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ενέχουν κίνδυνο αλλά δεν είμαι και εναντίον όταν η λειτουργικότητα πλήτεται σε τέτοιο βαθμό που ο άλλος "γδέρνεται" για να ακολουθήσει την καθημερινότητα του.
Πάντως, παραμένω εξαιρειτκά επιφιλακτικός σ' αυτό, αλλά αυτό είναι προσωπική μου άποψη... : ) 
Θεωρώ δλδ ότι σε μερικές περιπτώσεις αποτελούν την εύκολη γρήγορη λύση (και ζούμε σε ένα γρήγορο "εύκολο" κόσμο : ) ) και οι κίνδυνοι πολυυυ μεγαλύτεροι από τα πρόσκαιρα οφέλη.
Αυτά όμως είναι πράγματα που θα τα δεις με τον ειδικό : )

----------


## fackatos

Εμένα δεν με πείθεις καθόλου πως πραγματικά χρειάζεσαι "ειδικό" και συνεπώς ούτε το ένα και ούτε το άλλο.

Tέσπα στα σοβαρά τώρα. Θα πας πρώτα σε ψυχολόγο και μετά σε ψυχίατρο. Εάν σε παραπέμψει ο ίδιος ο ψυχολόγος ή με μια πιο λαϊκή έννοια "σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά" και σε στείλει σε ψυχίατρο τότε καλός. Εάν όχι, τότε ακολούθησε πιστά τις συμβουλές του και άμα και αυτές δεν βγάλουνε άκρη κάνε και σε μία επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο να δεις τι παίζει, τι θα σου πει.

----------


## whoami

> Εμένα δεν με πείθεις καθόλου πως πραγματικά χρειάζεσαι "ειδικό" και συνεπώς ούτε το ένα και ούτε το άλλο.
> 
> Tέσπα στα σοβαρά τώρα. Θα πας πρώτα σε ψυχολόγο και μετά σε ψυχίατρο. Εάν σε παραπέμψει ο ίδιος ο ψυχολόγος ή με μια πιο λαϊκή έννοια "σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά" και σε στείλει σε ψυχίατρο τότε καλός. Εάν όχι, τότε ακολούθησε πιστά τις συμβουλές του και άμα και αυτές δεν βγάλουνε άκρη κάνε και σε μία επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο να δεις τι παίζει, τι θα σου πει.


Καλημέρα, τι σε έκανε να καταλάβεις πως δεν χρειάζομαι κάποιον ειδικό? πως το συμπέρανες αυτό? :ο

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μιλώντας για ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο ή ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή μου προέκυψε ένα ερώτημα που δεν ξέρω, ίσως πρέπει να ανοίξω νέο τόπικ γι'αυτό. 
> Δηλαδή, αναρωτιέμαι,οκ πες υποθετικά ότι πάω σε ψυχίατρο και ο ψυχίατρος μου γράφει φάρμακα. Κι εγώ δουλεύω παράλληλα. Πόσο λειτουργικός θα είμαι στην δουλειά μου το διάστημα τουλάχιστον της προσαρμογής του οργανισμού στα φάρμακα??? Θα μπορώ να εργαστώ ή θα είναι τόσες οι παρενέργειες(π.χ. απ'ότι διαβάζω υπνηλία, ναυτίες κλπ) που δεν θα μπορώ να λειτουργήσω και ίσως να έχω πρόβλημα με τον εργοδότη μου?
> Με αυτό το σκεπτικό ίσως να είναι πιο σωστή η ψυχοθεραπεία, είμαι λάθος? δεν ξέρω...


Κοιτα ολα τα φαρμακα εχουν παρενεργειες αναλογως το φαρμακο τη δοση και τον οργανισμο...συνηθως οταν ξεκινας κατι τις πρωτες βδομαδες μπορει να εχεις καποιες ενοχλησεις αλλα συνηθως μετα περνανε και ο οργανισμος σου συνηθιζει το φαρμακο και μπορεις και ανταπεξερχεσαι κανονικα στις καθημερινες σου δραστηριοτητες.. ασχετα με το αν παιρνει καποιος φαρμακα η οχι η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι πολυ χρησιμη για να καταλαβει καποια πραγματα για τον εαυτο του, να κατανοησει που οφειλονται αυτα που περναει και ενδεχομενως να αλλαξει κατι προς το καλυτερο..

----------


## Deep purple

Έχοντας εμπειρία και από τους δύο, θα ξεκινούσα από έναν ψυχίατρο που κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι ο ψυχίατρος θα σου γράψει φάρμακα. Ο ψυχίατρος που πήγα σε εμένα έδωσε, σε άλλες δυο περιπτώσεις που ξέρω δεν έδωσε φαρμακευτική αγωγή γιατί δεν χρειάζονταν.

----------


## Lacrymosa

το καλυτερο ναι ειναι αυτο δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι θα σου δωσει φαρμακα φυσικα αμα χρειαζεται θα σου δωσει αλλα ρε παιδια να λεμε και την αληθεια τις περισσοτερες φορες δινουν σπανια να μην δωσουν...γι αυτο ισως πολλοι δισταζουν να πανε επειδη το εχουν αυτο υποψιν με τα φαρμακα....η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι πολυ σημαντικη δεν αρκουν μονο τα φαρμακα..

----------


## rock

> αλλα ρε παιδια να λεμε και την αληθεια τις περισσοτερες φορες δινουν σπανια να μην δωσουν...


Μα την αληθεια λεμε. Αλλα η αληθεια του καθενος διαφερει απο την αληθεια του αλλου. Κοινως, εξαρταται που θα πεσεις.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αυτο ακριβως, εξαρταται που θα πεσεις...εχω ακουσει και το αντιθετο βεβαια περιπτωση οικογενειακου γνωστου με τρελο αγχος κρισεις πανικου κτλ. και ζητουσε απο μονος του αγχολυτικα να ηρεμησει και δεν του δινε προσπαθουσε να τον καλμαρει με τα λογια

----------

